# Kingdom Lost - Episode 1 "Pilot"



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

_Santa Monica, CA
0815 Local Time, March 8th, 2004_

The Vanderwolf Private Investigations office was a renovated two story flat house.  It sat across the PCH, overlooking the sandy beaches.  The morning air was cool, and there was a gentle mist rolling over the beachfront property.  The first floor had a long pane window with the title of the company emblazoned on it, and a glass door with a chime attached to it.  Inside the door was a small waiting area with four chairs against the wall and a thick brick wall with a second wooden door dividing the waiting area from the open office in the back.  A coffee table dominated the room, and old ESPN and MAXIM magazines were strewn across it.  

Beyond the door were several desks, for the staff of the agency.  Papers were on some desks, and some were neater then others.  Beyond the open office was a closed office the name of Graham Vanderwolf printed neatly in the center of the door.  In front of the door, sits the desk of the secretary, Alicia Melendez.

Alicia is an attractive young woman of Hispanic descent with short dark cropped hair, with blonde highlights.  She has a thin, attractive face and a petite build standing at five foot four inches.  She is seated at her neat and orderly desk, chewing on the eraser of her pencil as she works on a crossword puzzle.  She isn’t a hard worker, but she always shows up early and seems to keep the office running smoothly, ever since she was hired about eight months ago.

Outside the office, both Alicia’s red Honda Civic and Graham’s old school black Deville sit outside in their normal parking spots.  Surfers are already out testing the waves, and several roller bladders, joggers, and bikers pass on the sidewalk across the street closest to the beach.

_Players can intro yourselves, you have been working at the firm for perhaps two to six months.  It is Monday morning in Santa Monica, so have fun describing your weekend if you like._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

It was the purr of her alarm that woke her, a cartoon clock of the famous, Felix the Cat.  3 minutes later Sakura was out the door of her apartment and into the still dark morning.  Wearing a black sports bra and a pair of matching jogging shorts, the young woman began her familiar 4 mile circuit around the neighborhood and through the park.  Waving on her way past the bakery, she blows a kiss to the fatherly man who ran the shop who was always trying to fatten her up.  She knew on the way back he would have a warm fresh sticky bun for her.

Halfway through the park she stopped beside a monument for something or other and begin her other exercises, crunches, push ups, all manner of stretches.  It took her less then 5 minutes to get through her normal routine, and then she was off again, waving to the other regular joggers.

Sakura was back in her apartment, showered, and dressed by 7:00 am, and out the door not much later, still savoring the taste of the sticky bun.  Kicking off from the curb, she maxed out her bike's acceleration and was speeding up the street deftly manuevering in around and between the traffic on her way to the office.

Sakura pulled into her spot and killed the engine, taking off her discman and helmet as she made her way into the office.  "Hi Alicia." she says by way of greeting as she stows her helmet in a drawer in her desk along with the discman.  She takes off her jacket, leaving her in a pair of Khakis a silk short-sleeve top, and a pair of sandals.

Knocking on the door to Graham's office, she heads on in, and drops into one of the chairs.  "Hiya Graham, what's new?" she asks of her boss.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 8, 2004)

Dexter's woke to the familiar harsh tones of his alarm clock.  He slapped the snooze button clumsily and lay there semi-conscious until the alarm started screaming again five minutes later.  He blearily regarded the clock and it mocked him with its "6:05".

He pushed himself upright and turned off the clock, rubbing his fingers through his shortish hair.  He stumbled across his studio apartment to the tiny bathroom and started his morning routine.  Although he showered, put on clean clothes (jeans and a BattleBots t-shirt) and tried to comb his hair in the bathroom's cracked mirror, he still looked like he had just gotten out of bed.  He slung his laptop case over his shoulder and was at the nearby bus stop by 7:00.  He found a seat on the bus and opened up the computer.  Over the weekend, Dexter had visited his friend Jerry at UCLA.  Jerry let Dexter use his wireless internet connection and Dexter had spent most of Saturday downloading info on a recent Jordanian dig that had found some unusal Aramaic inscriptions.  Dexter was working on a translation in hopes of co-authoring a paper with Jerry.  Just to keep his hand in academically.  The forty-five minute ride passed quickly, and Dexter stopped at the coffee shop near work for an extra-large with everything and a cheese danish.

He walked the half-mile from the bus stop, his Converse high tops dragging their laces along the ground with an insistent skittering, and enjoyed the view along with his coffe and danish.  He passed through the waiting room, said, "Hi, Alicia.  Big weekend?"  She gave a noncommittal answer while Dexter found his desk and slumped into his chair.  As he connected his laptop to the docking station on his desk, he glanced up at the clock: 8:15.  Late again.  Nobody seemed to mind much as he was frequently in the office long into the evening as well.  He also noticed that Graham's office door was slightly ajar and he heard Sakura's voice within.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Knocking on the door to Graham's office, she heads on in, and drops into one of the chairs.  "Hiya Graham, what's new?" she asks of her boss.




Graham’s office was not overly spacious or claustrophobic, but just nearly right.  No computer sat on his desk, but there were papers, some file baskets and a round file just to the right of it.  The walls had various articles and pictures from his days a police investigator, and more recently as a private investigator.  On the right wall was a wall of books, reference materials, and various knick-knacks from various little places.

Graham sat in his chair with an aluminum coffee mug in his left hand and the morning paper in the right.  He was wearing his reading glasses, over his dark blue eyes.  His skin was weathered and creased with age, and his graying dark hair was pulled back into a ponytail.  He wore a white collared shirt, and jeans, and you could bet that he had his customary snakeskin cowboy boots on.  That was his dress casual, and formal wear, and he would not have it any other way.  Playing softly in the background on the old radio was rock and roll from the late sixties and early seventies.

Graham put his cup down, along with his paper,  “Morning,” he said in his stern voice, “nothing much new.  Investigators got their hands full with another murder victim found on the Pepperdine campus.  Poor girl was cut up pretty good, too.  That makes three in the last two months.  They think the sicko is some kind of Satanist or something.  Keep finding weird pentagram crap, I swear people get sicker every day.”

Graham cleared his throat, “Oh before I forget, you guys have a client coming in today at about nine-thirty.  Mrs. Martin, infidelity, I think she wants you to tail her husband, find out if he is cheating on her, is what I got out of it.  Should be easy, I want you guys to handle this one.”

Graham looks like he is about to continue when his cell phone rings.  He looks at Sakura, “Excuse me,” and answers the phone spinning his chair away from the door.  His way of saying that he would conversation at a later time.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

Sakura nods, tailing cheating spouses was the bread and butter of any Private Investigator, it just went with the territory.  While never pleasant, it wasn't particularly demanding, and it left time for other things as well.  She rises from the chair and heads back out into the main area.  Moving with her natural grace and balance, she dropped herself onto Dexter's desk beside his computer.

"Hi Dex, it looks like we have a case that'll let you play with your toys, if its not a  waste of your time."  she says with a smirk.  "Graham wants us to handle this one, a wife who thinks her husband is cheating.  Nothing too far out of the ordinary."  she says with a grin.

"Hey, Graham was telling me about a string of Murder's going on at Pepperdine.  Have you heard anything about it?  It sounds pretty sensational, carving the girls up and leaving pentagrams." she says with her eyes sparkling, like she would rather be working that case then a cheating husband.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 8, 2004)

"Good grief! Why can't anyone in this stupid country learn how to drive?"

Dan leaned on the horn of his beloved Nova once, and with a quick shoulder-check swerved around the Honda waiting to turn, the big straight-6 rumbling in sympathetic protest. He shook his head as he barrelled through the intersection, cut across two lanes and  slipped into the parking spot next to Mr. Vanderwolf's Caddy. He sat listening to the engine for a few seconds. The straight-6 was traditional, but he had his hopes on a 386 V8, and grinned at the memory of his weekend, testing out the engine lift and checking all the connections in preparation for the switch. 

Self-consciously he rubbed at his fingertips, where grease still lurked under his fingernails. He'd showered this morning, but then the timing belt was obviously slipping so he'd just given it a quick tweak. His shirt was still clean, though, he double-checked as he got out of the car and shook his head at the roller-bladers. It still made him grin, how everything you ever thought about California was true.

The Caddy needed a tune-up. Dan wondered (not for the first time) if it would be weird to offer to do that for his boss. Likewise Alicia. He saw Sakura's motorcycle and rolled his eyes good-naturedly at the Yamaha. Detroit was the One True Source, everyone knew that. Not that he'd ever say that to Sakura. She intimidated the heck out of him.

He saw Dexter and Sakura sitting at Dexter's desk.

"Morning, guys. What's up?"


----------



## JimAde (Mar 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi Dex, it looks like we have a case that'll let you play with your toys, if its not a  waste of your time."  she says with a smirk.  "Graham wants us to handle this one, a wife who thinks her husband is cheating.  Nothing too far out of the ordinary."  she says with a grin.
> 
> "Hey, Graham was telling me about a string of Murder's going on at Pepperdine.  Have you heard anything about it?  It sounds pretty sensational, carving the girls up and leaving pentagrams." she says with her eyes sparkling, like she would rather be working that case then a cheating husband.




Dexter looked up from his screen to regard Sakura perched on his desk.  "Yeah, I heard about it while I was at UCLA on Saturday.  Creepy stuff.  I just hope it doesn't set off another round of satanist hysteria."  He shook his head and held up a hand as he noted the look in Sakura's eye.  "The cops will deal with it, you know.  Tell me about this divorce case."

Before Sakura could answer the door opened and Dan came in saying "Morning, guys. What's up?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 8, 2004)

"Aww, come on, where's the fun in just ignoring it.  I have been trained as a cop you know, I do know what I am doing."  she says with a smug little smirk.  "Come on, aren't you at all curious Dexie?  Don't you want to see me work my magic on a case?" she asks mischeiviously.

"Hi Danny, It looks like we have a case, a woman is coming in at 9:30 to talk to us about her cheating husband, from what I understand from Graham."  she says by way of greeting.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 8, 2004)

"Another case, that's good news, huh?"

The thought of taking more pictures of middle-aged men checking into hotels does not exactly make Dan's morning.

"What's, uh, your magic all about? Is there another another case going on?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2004)

*Interlude #1*

*In the meanwhile at Pepperdine University...*

Officer James was a rookie, maybe a year under his belt at most.  He joined the force for all the right reasons and up until now, he had thought he had seen some bad things.  But the scene inside classroom was simply something he just did not expect.  Although the body was removed, the visceral and blood still remained undisturbed while forensics and homicide continued their on-site investigation.  He had made the mistake out of curiosity to just look in and see what all the fuss was about and was assault with imagery of bloody pictograms, symbols, and writing splattered over the walls.

He nearly lost his breakfast.  He stood transfixed and didn’t even here the voice of the inspector behind him.  

“Excuse me officer,” Detective Rose raised his voice, getting the rookie’s attention.

Officer James turned, “Oh my god,” he muttered, “I mean Detective… Detective Rose, sir, I wasn’t aware you were coming down here. Homicide is already down here, I don’t think they need Special Investigations-”

“Excuse me,” Detective Rose brushed pass the rookie, stepping under the police tape.  He was tall and had a muscular, yet lithe build.  His skin was smooth, almost like porcelain, and his light hair was long, in an androgynous way, that gave him a mysterious and powerful presence.

Officer James blinked, “Detective, can I help you?”

“Close the door,” Detective Rose spoke over his shoulder.  The rookie shivered and simply obeyed without question.  There was something about Detective Rose that scared him to the very fiber of his soul.  And getting on his bad side was not something he thought he would enjoy.

Inside the room Detective Rose admired the scene with a cursory glance.  His keen eyesight picking up nuances and details that even the most trained eyes could miss.  He paced the room, following a careful path, taking care not to disturb the scene, and damage any evidence.  He paused when he came to the strange script scrawled on the walls, a simple mantra repeated over and over, in a script that flowed like flayed flesh over the jagged edge of a knife.

“Mammon, my master grant us your favor… with this blood grant us power!” Detective Rose read the words aloud in a language not native to this world.  But a tongue he was well versed in, that of the infernal, the beings of the pit.  A language that fouled the air itself by its mere utterance, it was like sweet music, if the music was sang by dying children in the midst of a slaughter.

Detective Rose glanced to the door, and then waved his hand concentrating, as he tapped into a well spring of power that flowed all around him.  It was like playing the tapestry of creation.  He finished the motion by uttering a command word under his breath, and opened his eyes.  The world was vivid with colors that danced and shimmered over the room, dark and oppressive colors that choked the life of the room.  Detective Rose scowled, as his eyes danced from one pictogram and symbol to another, each charged with lingering power.  The room itself buzzed with the remnants of some spent energy that was foul, and otherworldly.

The scene brought a smile to the Detective’s face.

He pulled out his cell phone and tapped the speed dial with a single graceful motion.  He waited for the distant end to pick up before speaking, “I was right,” he started slowly speaking in a tongue that was smooth and lyrical and seemed to dance in the air with grace and beauty, “we are dealing with a rogue.  Actually more then one rogue, and they are trying to draw favor from Mammon.”

He paused for a moment, “Yes that Mammon, they have talent I will give them that.  But they don’t work for us either, and chances are if they have come this far, we are dealing with fanatics.”

The detective paused once more, before replying, “I understand milord.”  He turned the phone off and placed it in his jacket.  He folded his arms, the days was going to be long, but for the moment these rogues were a low priority it seemed some trash had rolled into town.

The Detective grinned, he enjoyed cleaning up messes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

"Just a figure of speech Danny boy.  I'm just bored with this spying on over-weight 40 something insurance guys while they're diddling the babysitter.  I want something more interesting, I was trained to be a detective, I want to detect." she says, fiddling with her tattoo of the Yin-Yang that her short sleeve has left bare.

"Maybe we'll luck out and the woman will want us to find some-one and not have to watch a peep-show.  Anyone want to lay odds?"  she asks of her fellow detectives.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 9, 2004)

"Yeah, uh, you're not the only one who's a little bored."

Dan heads over to the coffee machine, offering Alicia a wave as he passes. To Sakura's offer for a bet:

"I don't think so, Sakura. It's Monday, right? How much fun could it be?"

He pours a cup and takes a sip. It's actually pretty awful coffee, but somehow he figures that private detectives are supposed to drink terrible coffee. Sam Spade probably did.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

"Aww, thats not a good attitude to have, I mean how can you have a good day without thinking you will?"  she ask, punching him playfully on the arm.

"Hey, I have a favor to ask of you Danny, could you listen to my bike, its sounding kind of off lately, I'll owe you dinner tonight, what do you think?"  she asks, tucking her hair behind her ear, watching him intently her tongue poking out the corner of her mouth.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 9, 2004)

Dan swallows black coffee and coughs a couple of times. Dinner with Sakura was not on his list of likely Monday night activities. Not that he exactly minded, but she had tattoos and green eyes and didn't even come up to his shoulder and they worked together and...

Okay, she intimidated the heck out of him.  He knew that. He thought it every time he spoke to her.

"Yeah, sure, Sakura. Maybe this afternoon if, uh, you know... What does it sound like? The timing's off? Or something?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

"Uh, I don't know, she just doesn't purr like she normally does, she just sounds off, like somethings not right with her." she says with a shrug, and an embaressed grin.  "I don't really know all that much about bikes, thats why I need the help."

"Hey, do you know anything about those murders going on up at Pepperdine? Me and Dex were just arguing over whether or not I could solve the case."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Uh, I don't know, she just doesn't purr like she normally does, she just sounds off, like somethings not right with her." she says with a shrug, and an embaressed grin.  "I don't really know all that much about bikes, thats why I need the help."
> 
> "Hey, do you know anything about those murders going on up at Pepperdine? Me and Dex were just arguing over whether or not I could solve the case."



 Alicia sighs, shaking her head, "Your morbid Sakura, why are you so excited about some murder at Pepperdine anyways, I mean from what I saw on the news it sounds like a psycho did it.  Probably some psycho Satanist listening to that Marilyn Manson crap..."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

"I am not morbid, I just happen to think that i could solve it better then some of the cops that I know." Sakura protests innocently, "I know a few of them that wouldn't be able to poor water out of a boot if the instructions were on the bottom." she says grinning, "then again, there are some good ones." she says thoughtfully emphasizing the word some.

"Its the kind of case that could have got a beat cop into plain clothes." she says wistfully. Shrugging, she grins and flops lazily back onto the top of her desk, a desk that was the cleanest in the office for just that reason. She let her foot trace lazy patterns in the air above her chair, she was the kind of person who simply had to be moving something, a finger, a toe, something, anything. The best way to torture the girl would be to tie her up and not let her move.

"I don't buy inot the stereo type. Its probably some white guy in his mid-thirties who just got dumped, he probably is well educated, yadda, yadda, yadda. At least thats what the cops probably think. Thats what they always think."


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 9, 2004)

"Uh, Pepperdine, that's up towards, Malibu, isn't that it? Along the Pacific Coast Highway?"

Dan shrugs and drinks some more bad coffee. He goes to his desk, next to Dexter's, and gets the computer turned on. While he's waiting for it to boot up he stares out at the parking lot, half-listening to Sakura, half-wondering if he can get that 386.

More out of a desire to be doing something than any real interest in the case, he types "Pepperdine Murders" into Google to see what comes up.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 9, 2004)

"Well, I don't know much about this, Sakura, but even in california most murderers are, in fact, white guys in their twenties or thirties."

Seeing Dan get a cup of the nasty office coffee, Dexter thankfully takes another sip of his excellent Sumatran.

"I'd like to get a look at these 'satanic' symbols they're talking about, though.  If it is just somebody trying to throw red herrings, they've probably got the symbology all wrong."

Dexter thinks for a moment, then starts typing quickly at his computer.  In a few moments he is looking at one of his favored anthropology sites.  It has a comprehensive catalog of occult and mystical symbology, cross-referenced by region and era.  He has long since learned to avoid the amateur, new-age symbolic catalogs and stick with academia.  People are never a reliable source for information on their own religions.

"Of course, I can't imagine how we'd get access to that kind of information," he says, smirking and glancing at Sakura from the corner of his eye.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

Sakura shrugs, "I guess I could ask around, but I am persona non grata, I think I really pissed that Captain off, I don't know why, I only cursed him off the one time, I mean, its not like I did anything wrong, not really." she says with an innocent grin.

"So like, how long till this lady gets here, I can't stand this siting around and not doing anything." she asks as she hops up and starts pacing around the desks.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 9, 2004)

"If I had his name, maybe I could start some background work before she gets here."

Dexter bookmarks the page he's looking at and says, "Did Graham give you any more info?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2004)

Sakura shakes her head, "No, Graham got a phone call, so he never gave me any more info then that her name was Mrs. Martin, I guess were flying blind." she says with a shrug.

"Do you know anything about it Alicia?" she asks the secretary.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> More out of a desire to be doing something than any real interest in the case, he types "Pepperdine Murders" into Google to see what comes up.




A list of articles is pulled up on Google all of the ones on the first page have nothing to do with the Pepperdine murder, except one.  A local news site, Channel 9 news, which has a blurb on the incident, it reads as follows:

_Sunday morning at Pepperdine University the body of 19-year-old Sarah McAllen was found inside a Business Auditorium.  She had been murdered in what police are stating was a ritualized murder.  No suspects have been named at this time, but this brings the total of similar styled murders to three in the last two months.  If you have any information leading to the capture of the… [snip]_

That is the gist of the article.

Alicia turns to Sakura, “I wish I had something juicy to whet your appetite, but she called just before you arrived, and seemed pretty distraught.  I barely was able to set an appointment for her.  I hope she has calmed down by the time she gets here.”

*Outside the Office in the parking lot*

The car was still idling.  The radio was on but she had long ago stopped listening.  She did not even realize she had been crying, until she checked her makeup in the mirror, and sighed.  She did what she could to fix her makeup, and then checked her outfit.  The smooth blue business suit was classic, feminine, and attractive.  Although she had gained some weight since the birth of her son, she tried not to let it annoy her too much.

She finally picked up her son, sitting coy in his child seat and made her way towards the office.  She passed through the door, and waited a few minutes in the waiting room, before Alicia allowed her to come in the back.  She wore her blonde hair short, and had green eyes, which were not as bright as they could be.  She had a modest amount of makeup on, and wore a locket around her neck.  She sat her son on the table, and he kicked slowly and cried for a moment, before she placed a pacifier in his mouth.

She waited for a moment before speaking aloud, “Good morning, thanks for seeing me.  I, uh, I wanted to hire you to…” she paused for a moment, “to follow my husband.  I man, let me start over, my name is Sandra Martin.  I, my husband David, David Martin and I have been married for three years now.  This is, is” she tears up, “our son, Sean.”

She takes a few seconds to get her senses before continuing, “I think he is cheating on me,” she finally says aloud.  She relaxes after saying that, “He, well things have been different lately, and I know with the baby, it isn’t like we get all the time we used to have with each other.  I try, but its hard, we are both working and then the other day I found this in his pocket when I was cleaning our clothes.”

She places a crumpled paper on the desk.  On it is a phone number and a name, Selene.  Sandra cracks a wry, half-hearted smile, “I have not tried the number, and I just don’t know what to do.  I am hoping that you can help me, and just tell me that I am worried about nothing.  I know what your price is, and I am prepared to pay it.  I hope you will take my case,” she finishes, as she dries her eyes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2004)

Sakura let herself slide off her desk in a graceful forward motion that brings her within a few feet of the distraught woman, not close enough to invade her personal space, she was raised better then that, but certainly close enough to Mrs. Martin that if the woman wanted some kind of physical contact to reasure her that she was well within a comfortable reach.  She gave the woman her best concerned but reassuring smile, she did genuinely feel for the woman, if her suspicions were correct, and they generally were, it was always enough to tug at Sakura's heart, especially when there was a baby involved.

"Sean is just a little cutie isn't he?" Sakura said, smiling at the baby, trying to apeal tot he woman's maternal pride to calm her down.  "You really don't need to worry about it Mrs. Martin, I'd never turn you away.  I'll handle your case personally.  We're very good at it, we'll be able to tell you whats what soon enough, but we will have to ask you a few questions so we have something to start on, if thats okay with you I mean."  Sakura opens her mouth to ask the first of her questions when she blinks in astonishment.

"I haven't even introduced us yet have I?  Where are my manners?" she asks rhetorically.  "I am Sakura Chance, and the other detectives I'll be working with on this are Dexter Kaufman, and Dan Kovalsson." she says, indicating each man in turn.  "I can understand if this might be dificult, so we can take our time with our questions if you'd like." she says, getting a legal pad and a fountain pen out of her desk to write down some notes on.

"We'll just need to know some information about David so that we can start to investigate.  Where does he work, what's his normal schedule as far as when he leaves the house, what's his normal work schedule, that sort of thing."

(OOC: A diplomacy check to calm and re-assure her that she is doing the right thing)


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2004)

Dexter gets up from his desk and quietly goes to the coffee maker. He pours a cup and grabs the sugar and cream. He walks over and puts them in front of Mrs. Martin so she can prepare it to her taste without interrupting her conversation with Sakura.

He notes the phone number on the paper and returns to his desk to start right in on identifying the phone number.

(OOC:Start a research check. I assume it will take too long to affect this conversation, but I'll get started while I listen to the others talk with Mrs. Martin. Sakura seems to have the situation well in hand as usual).


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 10, 2004)

Dan gets a chair for Mrs. Martin, giving her a warm smile as he does so. He takes up a position outside of the conversation between Sakura and the client, watching the woman's reactions to Sakura's questions. He listens carefully and thoughtfully to the conversation, and smiles encouragingly whenever Mrs. Martin or Sean looks over.

(OOC: Aid Another on Sakura's Diplomacy check and Sense Motive on Mrs. Martin)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "We'll just need to know some information about David so that we can start to investigate.  Where does he work, what's his normal schedule as far as when he leaves the house, what's his normal work schedule, that sort of thing."
> 
> (OOC: A diplomacy check to calm and re-assure her that she is doing the right thing)




_Dan Aids Another and gets an 18. Sakura rolls a total Diplomacy Check of 28.  The total is 30 with the +2 from Dan's Aid Another.  Sandra is Indifferent and it improves her attitude to Helpful.  Good roll.  Dan's Sense Motive check is 24.  Another good roll.  Dexter rolls a 25 total, including the +2 for using a Computer System, for his Research check.  It will take 4 hours to glean all the information._

Sandra seems to warm up to Sakura immensely, breaking a weak smile, “Thank you Miss Chance.  I really appreciate it, I don’t know what else to say, I was worried about coming in here I did not know what to expect.  I keep thinking this is somehow my fault,” she says with a sigh.  She fixes her coffee and takes a sip with a slightly biter face, “uh, thank you.”

“My husband works at Best Buy down the road, in the Blue Ocean Plaza, he is a manager there.  He has been there for five years now, he likes his work,” she says softly, “he usually goes into work at seven thirty, and comes home around six to seven depending on what is going on.  Unless he has stuff to handle after work, but he usually calls me.  Usually,” she adds with some annoyance.  She continues after another bitter sip, “He takes  lunch usually around twelve, we used to at together but with m recent schedule change, it just dos not work out.  We use to eat at this lovely Thai place, very nice and not too expensive.  As far as his work schedule he usually only works Monday through Friday, but sometimes Saturday if there is a big sale.  Which has been happening more often, I guess they are in a buy season,” she says half-heartedly, as she nurses the mug of coffee.

_Dan notices that with his Sense Motive check she is being genuine, she seems to be very distraught and at a loss for what to do.  Nothing deceptive as far as he can see, a fairly honest woman in a tough situation._


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2004)

Dexter pops up Notepad on his machine and jots down a reminder to check on retail promotions over the last few months. He wants to check if there have really been an unusual number of "big sales" recently.

He takes the last sip of his excellent Sumatran coffee and tosses the cup wistfully into the wastbasket.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 10, 2004)

Dan gives Sakura a serious nod to indicate Mrs. Martin seems on the level to him. He leans forward to ask a question.

"What caused your recent schedule change, Mrs Martin?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2004)

Sakura winces sympathetically when Sandra sips her coffee.  "I am sorry about that, I've learned to avoid the coffee around here." she says with a sigh.

"Look, Sandra, right now, we don't even now whats going on, and even if he were cheating, that doesn't make it your fault, if he is cheating, and thats a big if, its his fault, its not yours, so don't take responseibility for it.  There is enough for you to be responsible for, there's no need to take on responsibility for something you didn't do." she says, rubbing Sean's hair, making it clear what she is talking about.

"I just have few more questions and then we can get to work on this for you.  Do you have a picture of David with you for our file?  Thats the biggest one, the other is just how you would like us to report to you our findings."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Dan gives Sakura a serious nod to indicate Mrs. Martin seems on the level to him. He leans forward to ask a question.
> 
> "What caused your recent schedule change, Mrs Martin?"




Sandra relaxes for a moment, “Well I just got promoted recently to a senior manager position, and my hours have had to change to reflect my new responsibilities.  I work for One World Communications*, and well the communications industry is pretty cut throat, and well I have to put in many more hours now to keep up with the work load.  I enjoy it, but it takes away from my family, a trade off I thought we could handle.  I guess not,” she says wistfully.

Sean giggles from Sakura’s caress, and glances to her kicking his feet in the baby chair, looking around the office with a curios eye.  Sandra turn her attention to Sakura, “he likes you,” she says with a smile, and then pulls a picture out of hr purse.  It’s a Caucasian male in his late twenties with close-cropped dark hair, glasses and brown eyes.  He is smiling and wearing a blue t-shirt, he is somewhat handsome and looks to be in decent shape.  

She places it on the desk, “That is my husband, David.  I hope that will be good enough, I have a few others, if you need them.  As far as contacting me, I would prefer my work email, more private that way,” she jots it down on a piece of paper and hands it to Sakura.

“Is there anything else you need from me?” she finishes.

_* Dexter has heard of this company they specialize in wireless communications, and also have a faily successful Voice over IP network, with competitive rates and the like _


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2004)

Dexter's ears perk up at the mention of One World.  He has been considering getting rid of his regular land line in favor of VoIP, to save a few bucks a month.  He says, "Excuse me, but just out of curiosity, what's your job at One World?  Business side or tech side?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter's ears perk up at the mention of One World.  He has been considering getting rid of his regular land line in favor of VoIP, to save a few bucks a month.  He says, "Excuse me, but just out of curiosity, what's your job at One World?  Business side or tech side?"



 Sandra smiles meekly, "I was a techno geek by trade it was how I met my husband.  I work primarily on the business side now, but I am attached to the R&D department, where I cut my teeth as a researcher and technician.  Oh nice," gesturing to Dexter's laptop, "I have that one at the office, real nice, not bad for the money."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2004)

"Yeah, I just upgraded to 802.11G and got a DVD burner so now I can download and burn video at a decent rate. The hotspot at the coffee place down the street is really good. In fact, I..." Dexter falters as he looks at the sober faces around him. He shrugs with a lopsided grin.

"Sorry. Got a little carried away." He smiles sheepishly and goes back to his phone number search.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I just upgraded to 802.11G and got a DVD burner so now I can download and burn video at a decent rate. The hotspot at the coffee place down the street is really good. In fact, I..." Dexter falters as he looks at the sober faces around him. He shrugs with a lopsided grin.
> 
> "Sorry. Got a little carried away." He smiles sheepishly and goes back to his phone number search.



 Sandra smiles and produces a card, "Nice, I think everyone would be better off with a DVD burner, and well wireless at home is a must.  Surff in the bath tub," she says with a smile, feeling better talking about technology, "if you have any questions about our business, give me a call," she scrawls an email adress on the back and places the card on Dexter's table.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2004)

Sakura shakes her head no, "No, this picture is good," she says reassuringly, as she accepts both the picture and the email, from the manager.  "If there is anything you can remember, anything that just seems out of place, or if we need any other information, we'll be in touch." she says, patting Sean on the head.  Sakura writes a number down on a small piece of paper.

"If anything happens or if you just need to talk, call me, this is my cell number, I'll have it with me if you need to get to us." she tells the woman, handing her the slip.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 10, 2004)

Since the interview seems to be wrapping up, Dexter comes out from behind his desk. "I'll walk you out," he says, smiling and holding the door for Sandra.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Since the interview seems to be wrapping up, Dexter comes out from behind his desk. "I'll walk you out," he says, smiling and holding the door for Sandra.




Sandra smiles, "Thank you, Miss Chance."  She gathers up her son, and heads to the door following Dexter, "Thank you," she says to him as he holds the door, she slips out and walks towards her Lincoln Navigator, Sean giggles happily kicking his tiny feet.

_Once things are wrapped up I will fast forward four hours, and let Dexter know what he found out from his Research Check _


----------



## JimAde (Mar 11, 2004)

Dexter smiles and waves, taking mental note of Sandra's license plate number.  It may be useful information if her husband uses the car as well.  He closes the door and goes back into the office area.

"Well, she seemed nice," he says as he returns to his desk.  "I wonder why she didn't just ask him about the number.  Seems a little thin to go accusing somebody of infidelity over."


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 11, 2004)

"She seemed on the level to me, but I agree, I think there might be more going on here."

Dan leans against the doorframe and takes another sip of his coffee, fishing in his pocket for his cigarettes.  He moves out to sit on the steps as he lights up, watching the big Lincoln head away.

"A drive out to Blue Ocean doesn't sound so bad. What do you guys think? Should I head out there and see if I can find this guy, keep an eye on him?"

Dan gets a sudden flash of uncharacteristic suspicion. He leans inside and calls out to Dexter, "Dex, any similarity in the handwriting -- her email address and that telephone number she said she found? Just wondering, ya know."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 11, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Dan gets a sudden flash of uncharacteristic suspicion. He leans inside and calls out to Dexter, "Dex, any similarity in the handwriting -- her email address and that telephone number she said she found? Just wondering, ya know."



Dexter pauses for a moment, then calls back, "Hold on."  He holds out his hand to Sakura for the papers.  "If we were going to be this paranoid we should have checked for fingerprints before we all started handling these," he says with a smirk.

(OOC: Would this be a Forgery check?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter pauses for a moment, then calls back, "Hold on."  He holds out his hand to Sakura for the papers.  "If we were going to be this paranoid we should have checked for fingerprints before we all started handling these," he says with a smirk.
> 
> (OOC: Would this be a Forgery check?)




_Dexter rolls a Forgery check of 16_

After about ten minutes of examination, it is easy to see that the two handwriting styles are very dissimilar.  The written note with the number has an airy, flowing style to it, with a light touch.  While Sandra's handwriting is meticulous and mechanical, easy to read and to the point.

But Dexter does notice someting odd about the note with the number, lightly scrawled on th backside, is a script he does not recognize, it looks like a strange mixture of Chinese characters, Greco Roman Script, with several unknown symbols.  It seem like this paper was torn from some sort of written prose, but he can't make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 11, 2004)

"Its just as well, we wouldn't really be able to get paid if we accused our client of faking the incident, besides, she seemed really nice and friendly, I don't doubt her that something is going on.  I mean, look at the guy, if he wasn't wearing a wedding ring he could certainly pick some girls up, then again, he might be able to do it while wearing the ring." she says with a shrug.

"I'll be back in a moment," she says, heading deeper into the agency, to find the color copyier.  A few mintes later she returns with 2x5's off David and his schedule and passes them around to the others.  "I'll talk to Graham if you want to head out to Blue Ocean.  When you find him, I want you to call the us and then we can set up a rotation for watching him. that sound good?"  she asks, looking back and forth between Dany and Dex.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 11, 2004)

Happy to have a clear sort of task, Dan takes the photocopy and also jots down Mrs. Martin's phone number.

"Yeah, I think she was straight with us. But something's funny about this one. I gotta feeling."

He heads outside, but upon seeing Sakura's bike he calls back inside, "I'll check on your bike later, okay, Sakura?"

The Nova fires up ragged and noisy but settles down and Dan  heads off up through the California sunshine.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Dexter rolls a Forgery check of 16_
> 
> After about ten minutes of examination, it is easy to see that the two handwriting styles are very dissimilar. The written note with the number has an airy, flowing style to it, with a light touch. While Sandra's handwriting is meticulous and mechanical, easy to read and to the point.
> 
> But Dexter does notice someting odd about the note with the number, lightly scrawled on th backside, is a script he does not recognize, it looks like a strange mixture of Chinese characters, Greco Roman Script, with several unknown symbols. It seem like this paper was torn from some sort of written prose, but he can't make heads or tails of it.



"Well, this is weird," Dexter says, peering closely at the scrap of paper.  He pulls Sakura's legal pad in front of him and grabs a pencil out of his pencil holder (an oversized coffee mug displaying a picture of Einstein sticking his tongue out).  Holding the note at different angles, and even up to a desk lamp to let the light shine through, he tries to copy down the markings he's found.  "I think some of these characters are ancient greek, but they're really hard to see."

He works away for several minutes before looking up and saying "Well, that's the best I can make of it.  What do you think?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> The Nova fires up ragged and noisy but settles down and Dan  heads off up through the California sunshine.




The open road, well at least the open road of the PCH, which is pretty crowded with vehicles heading south towards Los Angeles, where it changes to the 10.  The mist is starting to burn off, as Dan heads north along the beachside; the traffic is not bad, not as bad as the southbound traffic.  The scenery I nice too, with young California girls out running, roller-blading, and well just enjoying the blossoming morning sunlight.

On his right side, Dan passes a large green field with a four-foot high, and about thirty-foot long sign reading Pepperdine University, across it.  Shortly after that on the right hand side he sees the Blue Ocean Plaza.  Pulling into the parking lot, it isn’t overly crowded yet, perhaps because it is still early.

The old Nova pulls into a parking spot, as a black sedan passes behind him, and several pedestrians work their way to and from the various stores of the upscale plaza.  He walks towards the store, stepping through the automatic doors and is greeted by an associate in their peculiar blue collared shirts.  A youth of about nineteen years of age with shaggy hair, and a budding goatee, gives him a smile, “Good morning, welcome to Best Buy!”  On his shirt is a nametag that reads, “Steve.”

Directly ahead of Dan are a few rows of DVDs, on his right are the televisions, and Home Theater equipment.  On his left are more rows of CDs, and the cash registers.  There is plenty of background noise from customers, televisions and music all throughout the store.

Steve gestures to Dan, “Is there anything you're looking for sir?”

_It is about 10:15 in the morning _


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 11, 2004)

As Dan crosses the parking lot he's keeping eyes and ears open, especially since this place seems to be so close to Pepperdine -- he hadn't realised there might be a connection.

_OOC: Dan seems to be turning into a bit of a paranoid -- didn't expect it but it's amusing. 

In any event, he's making a Spot check as he walks, looking for anything that looks out of place in a suburban shopping center at 10:15 on a Monday morning. Like.. say.... BLACK SEDANS... ? (I'll add an Action Point to that roll if the result is between 11 or 19)_

He gives Steve a smile. "Morning. Which way to the CD players?"

Unless Steve comes back with anything unexpected, he'll continue with "You heard about the murder last night up there?" and indicate the direction of the University. "Crazy, huh?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 11, 2004)

Sakura shrugs at the question, how should she know anything about Grecco whatever writing, _its not like I have an ancient language of the day calendar after all,_ she thinks with a shrug.  She heads back into Graham's office, with a knock on the door, she opens it and hesitates on the entrance, waiting to see if Graham is off the phone and up for a a report.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> As Dan crosses the parking lot he's keeping eyes and ears open, especially since this place seems to be so close to Pepperdine -- he hadn't realised there might be a connection.
> 
> _OOC: Dan seems to be turning into a bit of a paranoid -- didn't expect it but it's amusing.
> 
> In any event, he's making a Spot check as he walks, looking for anything that looks out of place in a suburban shopping center at 10:15 on a Monday morning. Like.. say.... BLACK SEDANS... ? (I'll add an Action Point to that roll if the result is between 11 or 19)_




_Dan rolls a total roll of 11, he spends an Action Point leaving him with 10, and gets a total roll of 15.  He notices as he pulls up a man in a long black trenchcoat, and dark clothes glancing casully in his direction.  As he walks inside, the man follows, although he could just be going inside the store just like him._



			
				Barsoomcore said:
			
		

> He gives Steve a smile. "Morning. Which way to the CD players?"




"CD Players, oh do you need a portable one, or more of a compact stereo system?  Or maybe a home theatre component?" Steve replies a little too excited and boisterous.



			
				Barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Unless Steve comes back with anything unexpected, he'll continue with "You heard about the murder last night up there?" and indicate the direction of the University. "Crazy, huh?"




"Oh man, I heard about that, I heard it was something to do with a gang.  Some mexican gang or something," he says with a shrug, "I heard something bout it on the news but I wasn't really following it."

Dan gets a good look at the stranger he spotted before.  He steps in and glances around before heading to the DVDs to browse.  He is tall about six foot one inches, has an athletic build from what he can tell, and long black hair, which touches his collar.  His face is impassive and stern, and cold black dark eyes dart back and forth.

Steve walks towards the CD players, the desktop ones and gestures towards a slim graceful beauty, her skin is a light mocha, and she has soft green eyes, contrasting with her long dark hair. Steve smiles, "Selene could you help out this customer, he wants to buy a CD player!"

"Hello sir," Selene says with a coy smile, "How can I help you today?" she cocks her head with a demure smile.  She has a slim frame with the right amount of curves, and a sweet innocent smile.  She is wearing the customary blue shirt with nametag, and a pair of black hip-hugger pants.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura shrugs at the question, how should she know anything about Grecco whatever writing, _its not like I have an ancient language of the day calendar after all,_ she thinks with a shrug.  She heads back into Graham's office, with a knock on the door, she opens it and hesitates on the entrance, waiting to see if Graham is off the phone and up for a a report.




Graham looks up, as he works through some paperwork, "What you got the case solved already?" he says somewhat serious, somewhat joking, its hard to tell, "I heard Dan take off, I take it you have everything handled?"


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 12, 2004)

"Thanks, uh, Steve."

Dan never does really well with pretty girls and he's a little flustered by this salesclerk, but he retains enough presence of mind to note that her name is "Selene." Hm.

"Hi, um, I mean, thanks a lot,  Selene.  Yeah, um, a portable one, clips on your belt, you know?"

_OOC: Dan's keeping an eye out for a couple of things: 1) David, 2) Tall dark incredibly suspicious strangers who might be following me, 3) Signs of police activity, and 4) Selene's curves (though he'll probably blush if busted)_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Thanks, uh, Steve."
> 
> Dan never does really well with pretty girls and he's a little flustered by this salesclerk, but he retains enough presence of mind to note that her name is "Selene." Hm.
> 
> "Hi, um, I mean, thanks a lot,  Selene.  Yeah, um, a portable one, clips on your belt, you know?"




Selene smiles, "Well I think I can help you out," she leads him to a counter with various display CD players.  She gestures to them, "We have a variety of CD players here, if your into working out we have some ultra-slim models, or maybe you might be interested in  Digital Music Player?  Even smaller, very cute, and stores lots of music?"

The associate has a walk that makes her hips sashay back and forth, sinuously, almost effortlessly, and she brushes her dark hair from her face and she bends over and picks up a fairly stylish silver CD player with a slim profile.  Her lips are full, and inviting, and nearly perfect as she speaks, "You look like you workout, maybe this one would be perfect for you?" she says offering him the display model to look at.

Dan finds that her dark eyes are exotic, slanted, in a way that is both familiar and altogether different.  She brushes her hair back over her left ear, and smiles, "Do you like it?" she says with a coy smile.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura shrugs at the question, how should she know anything about Grecco whatever writing, _its not like I have an ancient language of the day calendar after all,_ she thinks with a shrug. She heads back into Graham's office, with a knock on the door, she opens it and hesitates on the entrance, waiting to see if Graham is off the phone and up for a a report.



"Okay," Dexter says to noone in particular.  "I guess I'll just get back to work tracing that phone number.  Or something."  He smiles ruefully and types at the keyboard for a moment trying to track down that phone number.  Then he stops and casts a surreptitious glance over his shoulder.  Seeing Sakura still talking to Graham he pulls up the contact manager on his computer.  He quickly adds a new contact: Sandra Martin.  He includes her e-mail address and other information from her business card, then in the title field he puts Client.  After a moment he backspaces and amends it to Cute Client.  He quickly closes the program before Sakura returns.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2004)

Sakura raises her eyebrow at Graham's question.  Shaking her head and smiling, she takes a seat across from Graham.  "No, not yet, He just ran out to see if he could pick David up and to start the survailance.  Dex is is checking up on him in the world of computers."  Sakura says, sliding one of the cards across the desk to him.

"I just figured you'd want all the info since you weren't sure earlier.  I'm going to go meet up with Danny and set up a rotation unless you have something for us on it." she says, smirking.  She rises from the chair and heads out, pausing at the door only long enough to see if Graham has anything further to say on the matter.

Once she hit hit the desks, she stops by Dex's chair.  "I'll be up with Danny, call me if you get anything interesting.  Tschao." Sakura says as she continues on to the parking lot and her bike.  She puts on her discman and helmet then kicks off and heads up town to the best buy at a pretty good clip.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Okay," Dexter says to noone in particular.  "I guess I'll just get back to work tracing that phone number.  Or something."  He smiles ruefully and types at the keyboard for a moment trying to track down that phone number.  Then he stops and casts a surreptitious glance over his shoulder.  Seeing Sakura still talking to Graham he pulls up the contact manager on his computer.  He quickly adds a new contact: Sandra Martin.  He includes her e-mail address and other information from her business card, then in the title field he puts Client.  After a moment he backspaces and amends it to Cute Client.  He quickly closes the program before Sakura returns.




*Dexter’s Research*

Dexter is able to pull up some information on the number.  It is a cell phone number registered to Selene Brown.  An attractive woman, actually a student attending Pepperdine, from her records, and she has been living at her current residence for a year now.  She has no speeding tickets, and seems to have no criminal record that he can find.  But he can’t find anything else further about her from beyond a year or so, but then again she may not be from California, so that may be why he can’t find anything else on her.

But he has an address on her, hopefully it is current.  As far as the sales go, comparing them to what is usual for other stores and competitors, it seems to be the norm.  There does not seem to be an overabundance of sales, outside of big holidays.  

_This is after his four hours of research a good roll deserves good info _

*Sakura*

Sakura arrives at the Best Buy, about 15 minutes after Dan arrived, having taken some time to speak with Graham, and handling some business with the case.  The store does not look too busy, and she easily spots Dan’s Nova parked in the parking lot.

_Sakura makes a Spot Check, and rolls a 9 total_


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 12, 2004)

Okay, Dan's a little out of his depth with this exotic lovely with her coy smiles and perfect lips.

"Um, sure. Well, I mean, no, don't really work out so much, you know, just, um... "

He kind of peters out for a bit, then realises he's staring at the woman and shakes his head, wishing he didn't blush so easily.

"Say, um, Selene? If I was, you know, looking for a job, who'd I talk to around here? I'm just, kinda looking around and well, you guys have an automotive section, right? I just, uh... Is there a manager I could talk to?"

_Somebody not QUITE so intimidatingly pretty_, he thinks.

_OOC: still keeping an eye out for David, Suspicious Guy or Police._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Say, um, Selene? If I was, you know, looking for a job, who'd I talk to around here? I'm just, kinda looking around and well, you guys have an automotive section, right? I just, uh... Is there a manager I could talk to?"
> 
> _Somebody not QUITE so intimidatingly pretty_, he thinks.
> 
> _OOC: still keeping an eye out for David, Suspicious Guy or Police._




“Oh you need an application?  Well I can get you a manager as well,” she says with a smile, “If you don’t mind waiting here for a few minutes.  I will try and find you an application as well, just in case,” she winks.  She turns and heads towards the back, and disappears in the aisles.

While Dan waits, he glances up and notices the _suspicious_ man glancing at him.  He pauses what he is doing and walks over towards Dan.  He brushes pass him and looks at a CD player just to Dan’s left.  He looks at it, before lacing it down.

“So you are looking for a CD player?” the man finally says, not looking at Dan, “or are you interested in something else?”  His voice is deep, and somewhat gravelly.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 12, 2004)

"Huh? What?"

The wink sets Dan's heart thudding and he's pretty distracted watching Selene walk away when the Guy speaks. Thoughts of drug deals run through Dan's head. He wonders, crazily, if maybe Best Buy offers volume discounts on cocaine.

"Um, I was just, I'm applying for a job, actually. I think."

He sticks out his hand with a brave smile.

"Dan. Nice to meetcha."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Um, I was just, I'm applying for a job, actually. I think."
> 
> He sticks out his hand with a brave smile.
> 
> "Dan. Nice to meetcha."




“Oh,” the man replies, “ The name is Harvey.”  He shakes Dan’s hand with a quizzical look, glancing around, before focusing on the CD player.

“This place isn’t the best place to find a job.  But then again don’t you work for Vanderwolf?  Or am I mistaken?” Harvey replies, turning his gaze on Dan, “Or maybe you’re just looking for a change in career fields?”


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 13, 2004)

Thoroughly embarrassed, Dan laughs and looks down at the CD players. He gives Harvey a sheepish grin. 

_OOC: Sense Motive on this guy BIGTIME. Action point on my result no matter what it is. Dan knows he's not much of a liar so he's not going to bother Bluffing this guy, just kind of talk around the point._

"Uh, yeah, yeah, I do."

He looks around to make sure Selene's not around and lowers his voice.

"Actually I just, you know, uh... I was just going to buy, uh, and this, um, Selene. She's, uh, this salesgirl and I, uh..." SWALLOW "I was just going to ask for her phone number but... I dunno... I just... um... "

Dan trails off into self-conscious chuckles. Then looks up, curious..

"Um, how did you know... Do you know Mr. Vanderwolf?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Actually I just, you know, uh... I was just going to buy, uh, and this, um, Selene. She's, uh, this salesgirl and I, uh..." SWALLOW "I was just going to ask for her phone number but... I dunno... I just... um... "
> 
> Dan trails off into self-conscious chuckles. Then looks up, curious..
> 
> "Um, how did you know... Do you know Mr. Vanderwolf?"




_Dan rolls a Sense Motive Check of 24, including the Action Point used.  He gets a feeling that the man is not revealing the whole truth, and is perhaps using only half-truths.  But overall what he is saying is true, to a point.  Harvey gets a 27 Sense Motive check, opposed by Dan’s Bluff check of 16._

Harvey listens, “I think we both know you’re here for a little bit more then her number,” he says locking gazes with Dan, “but its not so much your intent I am worried about.  Well partly your intent, though from what I know of Vanderwolf, he does not do anything without a good reason.”

He places the CD player down, and places his hand in the pocket of his long black coat, “Vanderwolf and I have collaborated on some cases, though nothing all too recent.  He has been in the business a long time, old-fashioned, but he does good work.”

“Relax Dan, I am not here to hurt you, I am just curious,” he glances around before continuing, “well this probably does not all make sense, cause your still wired.  Kind of blind to the obvious, its natural, trust me.  By the way I heard your question about the Pepperdine murders, your not doing private work for that are you?” 

Dan notices Selene coming from the back with an older gentleman, the two are having a conversation as they approach.  The man looks similar to Mr. Martin in the photo.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 13, 2004)

Anytime Selene shows up now, Dan's brain starts to disengage from reality. With an effort he stays focused.

_Stay on target..._

Dan observes the two people approaching, trying to judge their body language and how they're relating to each other. If this is the couple in question, as it seems to be, this first chance is probably his best chance of assessing their dynamic.

_OOC: And ANOTHER Sense Motive check for Dan! He's on a roll!_

"No sir, I am not."

Dan checks out a few more CD players, moving around the counter to try and put some distance between he and the guy who just stuck his hand in his pocket, but staying close enough that he can jump and pummel if the occasion calls for it.

_OOC: Dan wants to be 10 feet away from the guy._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Anytime Selene shows up now, Dan's brain starts to disengage from reality. With an effort he stays focused.
> 
> _Stay on target..._
> 
> ...




_Dan rolls an 18 total Sense Motive check, he cannot tell outright the social dynamics between Selene and Mr. Martin at this time._



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "No sir, I am not."
> 
> Dan checks out a few more CD players, moving around the counter to try and put some distance between he and the guy who just stuck his hand in his pocket, but staying close enough that he can jump and pummel if the occasion calls for it.
> 
> _OOC: Dan wants to be 10 feet away from the guy._




Harvey sees Dan retreating and turns, with a wave, excusing himself.  Both hands in his pockets, as he paces away towards the home entertainment section, not giving Dan a second look.  Both Selene and Mr. Martin pause for a moment to speak, and Selene whispers something in his ear, making the older man smile and shake his head.

They continue closer, and Mr. Martin introduces himself, “Hello sir,” he offers his hand for a firm handshake, “I am the manager Mr. Martin, Selene tells me you’re interested in getting a job with our automotive electronics department?” he smiles, “Or was there something else you needed to discuss?” his mood friendly and attentive.

Selene hands Dan an application, “Here you go… oh I am sorry I didn’t catch your name, sweetie…”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2004)

Sakura enters the Best Buy, passing by the help desk, merely shaking her head when she is asked if she can be helped.  She passes through the aisles looking for Dan, but also keeping an eye out for David.  As she passes through the CD section, she does pick up the newest Linkin Park CD, Meteora, just in case she needs an excuse, but also for the simple fact that she likes the band.

She finally finds Danny and gives a small start when she sees that he is talking to David.  Not knowing what Danny has told the others, but knowing she is much better at dealing with people, Sakura concocts a cover story on the spur of the moment and approaches where Danny was examining CD players andbegins looking for herself, but keeping an ear tuned in David and Danny's direction.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2004)

James rolls over in bed, after a busy night before he was quite tired.

_Yep, the alarm'll go off when I need to get up..._

A few moments travel by effortlessly as partially concious thoughts assemble into a sobering whole.

_My alarm clock's been broken for a week!_

He sits bolt upright, and looks to his watch. Discovering the hands are where they shouldn't be he considers moving them somewhere less offensive, but then again, hands on a good quality watch are always where they should be.

"Fck, diddly, fck, sht," he says worriedly as he rapidly starts clothing himself, the string of words soon becoming a kind of mantra as he hustles about the small unit.

After putting a kevlar vest on under his shirt he slides a shiny Beretta into a shoulder holster under his jacket, then checks one of the pockets in his backpack for a relic of his days in ASIO. A suppressor, matching the pistol, sat snuggly in a half-decent hiding spot.

James slides across the floor and thuds into the front door as he digs in his pocket for keys. A few moments and a few flights of stairs later he is jogging along the beach wearing a zipped up jacket, jeans, a pair of boots, and a panicky expression. Naturally curious glances seem to find their way to him.

Half an hour later he arrives at the office, panting as though he was the proverbial snowball fleeing hell. He swallows dryly, calmly unzips his jacket to let some hot air out, and walks into the office.

James waves and smiles shakily to Alicia, mumbling an incoherent greeting. The words "don't tell uncle thanks" are quite clear amoung them though. Dexter receives a similiar greeting, different in that it is attempted while James drinks directly from a nearby water-cooler, ended up as a gurgle and an ambiguous hand gesture.

He staggers to his desk, dropping his backpack along-side, and plonks himself into a chair.

"What'd I miss?" he asks Dexter, while looking about for Sakura and Dan.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 15, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James waves and smiles shakily to Alicia, mumbling an incoherent greeting. The words "don't tell uncle thanks" are quite clear amoung them though. Dexter receives a similiar greeting, different in that it is attempted while James drinks directly from a nearby water-cooler, ended up as a gurgle and an ambiguous hand gesture.
> 
> He staggers to his desk, dropping his backpack along-side, and plonks himself into a chair.
> 
> "What'd I miss?" he asks Dexter, while looking about for Sakura and Dan.



Dexter glances at the clock and then at James from under his brows as he continues typing at the keyboard.  "Dude.  And I thought *I* was late.  Graham's been yelling for you."  Seeing James' obvious heavy breathing and flushed face, Dex smiles.  "Just yanking your chain," he says with a smile.  "Actually he hasn't been out of his office all morning.  We've got a case, though.  The obligitory philandering husband."  Dexter pulls a nearby chair next to his desk and says, "Come have a look at Miss Selene Brown, homewrecker du jour."  

(OOC: Dex will fill James in on what's happened this morning, including the side-conversations about the Pepperdine murders.  I assume Festy has read this stuff already and doesn't need the info).


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 15, 2004)

Dan's never been quite so happy to see anyone as he is to see Sakura.

To Selene he replies: "Dan Singleton. Uh. Thanks."

To David Martin: "No, sir. I'll just fill this out application and uh... should I bring it to you or...?"

He speaks a little loudly in the hopes that Sakura will see what's going on and be able to adapt her story appropriately, feeling tremendously out of his depth, unbalanced as he is by Selene's curves, Harvey's weirdness and suddenly realising he's just introduced himself to a man he's supposed to be discreetly following without getting noticed.

_I'm not really cut out for this job. Maybe Best Buy is a better fit for me._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Actually he hasn't been out of his office all morning. We've got a case, though. The obligitory philandering husband." Dexter pulls a nearby chair next to his desk and says, "Come have a look at Miss Selene Brown, homewrecker du jour."




James plants his butt in the offered chair and nods appreciatively at Selene's image.

"Hmm, didn't exactly miss a lot then..." he says with a sigh and roll of the eyes, "What I wouldn't give to go tracking down suspected terrorists again."

He takes off his jacket and throws it on the back of the chair behind his desk.

"Well, seems we'll be stuck here for a while, so I'm gonna do some paperwork," James says reluctantly, "At least the paperwork isn't as bad as it used to be."

He takes out a pen and pulls a random file out of the pile on his desk.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> (I assume Festy has read this stuff already and doesn't need the info).




(ooc: s'all good there, i'm up to date. )


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Dan's never been quite so happy to see anyone as he is to see Sakura.
> 
> To Selene he replies: "Dan Singleton. Uh. Thanks."




"Well I have to get going Dan, nice to meet you, good luck," she says with a wave, and heads off to help other customers.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> To David Martin: "No, sir. I'll just fill this out application and uh... should I bring it to you or...?"
> 
> _I'm not really cut out for this job. Maybe Best Buy is a better fit for me._




Mr. Martin nods, "Actually just drop it off with customer service, near the front," he points, "you sure thre isn't anything else I can help you with sir?" he says with a warm smile.

*Back at the Office*



			
				Festy Dog said:
			
		

> James plants his butt in the offered chair and nods appreciatively at Selene's image.
> 
> "Hmm, didn't exactly miss a lot then..." he says with a sigh and roll of the eyes, "What I wouldn't give to go tracking down suspected terrorists again."
> 
> ...




"You might have a problem tracking down terrorists if their on time," Graham says with a glance to the clock, "unless they are fashionably late like yourself.  I trust, Dexter brought you up to speed on the case?  Pretty cut an dry it looks like, but you know what I always say.  Nothing is ever as simple as it first appears.  Nothing, not in my 27 some odd years in this business, has anything ever been exactly cut and dry.  That does not mean there is always time for a first, but I am not going to bet the bank on it."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Office*
> "You might have a problem tracking down terrorists if their on time," Graham says with a glance to the clock, "unless they are fashionably late like yourself. I trust, Dexter brought you up to speed on the case? Pretty cut an dry it looks like, but you know what I always say. Nothing is ever as simple as it first appears. Nothing, not in my 27 some odd years in this business, has anything ever been exactly cut and dry. That does not mean there is always time for a first, but I am not going to bet the bank on it."



Dexter throws a sympathetic half-smile at James, eyebrows raised as if to say "Sorry, you're busted".  He says nothing, though and keeps working on his research.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "You might have a problem tracking down terrorists if their on time," Graham says with a glance to the clock, "unless they are fashionably late like yourself.




"Heh, sorry. Still haven't gotten around to replacing that alarm clock," James says with an embarrassed smile and a shrug.

_Hmph, they should have put it on the box: "Warning: Do not allow alarm clock to come into contact with fast moving limb."_



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I trust, Dexter brought you up to speed on the case? Pretty cut an dry it looks like, but you know what I always say. Nothing is ever as simple as it first appears. Nothing, not in my 27 some odd years in this business, has anything ever been exactly cut and dry. That does not mean there is always time for a first, but I am not going to bet the bank on it."




James nods, having heard a few of his uncle's stories the statement made sense.

"Well there is something of interest Dexter showed me," he says, returning Dexter's half-smile as he picks up the scrap of paper with the strange writing on the back, "This writing looks really curious. I mean, I'd just call it stylish scribling if Dexter hadn't pointed out that it possesses qualities of actual written language (ooc: Assuming Dexter pointed that out ). Seen anything like it?"

James carefully hands the scrap of paper to Graham.

_Maybe if I get his mind off my being late..._


----------



## JimAde (Mar 16, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Well there is something of interest Dexter showed me," he says, returning Dexter's half-smile as he picks up the scrap of paper with the strange writing on the back, "This writing looks really curious. I mean, I'd just call it stylish scribling if Dexter hadn't pointed out that it possesses qualities of actual written language (ooc: Assuming Dexter pointed that out ). Seen anything like it?"
> 
> James carefully hands the scrap of paper to Graham.
> 
> _Maybe if I get his mind off my being late..._



"Actually," Dexter pipes up, "I think I recognize characters from at least two different writing systems, plus there are some that I'm sure I've never seen before.  Mixed writing systems like that are sometimes used as codes by pagan and mystical groups.   I thought I'd look into it after I finish the groundwork on Selene."

 (OOC: I believe this is actually the case, though I'm no expert.  Correct me if this information is not correct for the campaign world)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Actually," Dexter pipes up, "I think I recognize characters from at least two different writing systems, plus there are some that I'm sure I've never seen before.  Mixed writing systems like that are sometimes used as codes by pagan and mystical groups.   I thought I'd look into it after I finish the groundwork on Selene."
> 
> (OOC: I believe this is actually the case, though I'm no expert.  Correct me if this information is not correct for the campaign world)




Graham looks over the paper, placing it under the light, "Hmm, you got me, James, this is pretty wierd.  It looks like an amalgam of languages, not sure what I am looking at though, any guess would be purely uneducated, and based on ignorance and not fact."

He pauses and looks to Dexter, "Pagans and mystical groups huh, now your talking like an old friend of mine.  Don't tell me you think this has some kind of quasi-mystical bent?  Maybe someone just got bored?"

Alicia files her nails, "Maybe it is for real, I mean I read this book about aliens that says the government is not only in league with aliens, but they are behind the abductions.  Good book, I forget who wrote it though.  Maybe it is an alien script, and this Selene is in on the conspiracy," she speaks in all seriousness.

Graham sighs, "Oh god, now I got her started..."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Graham looks over the paper, placing it under the light, "Hmm, you got me, James, this is pretty wierd. It looks like an amalgam of languages, not sure what I am looking at though, any guess would be purely uneducated, and based on ignorance and not fact."
> 
> He pauses and looks to Dexter, "Pagans and mystical groups huh, now your talking like an old friend of mine. Don't tell me you think this has some kind of quasi-mystical bent? Maybe someone just got bored?"



"It's possible.  But bored or not whoever did that has at least looked at some pretty obscure stuff.  All the major esoteric traditions use codes: Neo-pagan covens will often make up their own using mixed alphabets, Qabbalah scholars have the Atbash Ciper of course, the Masons use a really complex symbology all tied into the fable of the Widow's Sone, the of course there's Golden Dawn...Did it again didn't I?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia files her nails, "Maybe it is for real, I mean I read this book about aliens that says the government is not only in league with aliens, but they are behind the abductions. Good book, I forget who wrote it though. Maybe it is an alien script, and this Selene is in on the conspiracy," she speaks in all seriousness.
> 
> Graham sighs, "Oh god, now I got her started..."



Dexter sighs in chorus with Graham.  "Look, Alicia.  Just because something is 'mystical' doesn't mean it's supernatural.  Mystery cults have been around for a long time but..."  Dexter pauses for a minute.  "Hey, you know what?  Our girl Selene goes to Pepperdine.  All of a sudden I really want to know what the Pepperdine crime scene looks like."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "It's possible.  But bored or not whoever did that has at least looked at some pretty obscure stuff.  All the major esoteric traditions use codes: Neo-pagan covens will often make up their own using mixed alphabets, Qabbalah scholars have the Atbash Ciper of course, the Masons use a really complex symbology all tied into the fable of the Widow's Sone, the of course there's Golden Dawn...Did it again didn't I?"




"I am familiar with your talking about Dexter, barely," Graham adds with a look, "If you think it is worthwhile I will trust your judgement.  I am not going to stifle your initiative," he finishes. 



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter sighs in chorus with Graham.  "Look, Alicia.  Just because something is 'mystical' doesn't mean it's supernatural.  Mystery cults have been around for a long time but..."  Dexter pauses for a minute.  "Hey, you know what?  Our girl Selene goes to Pepperdine.  All of a sudden I really want to know what the Pepperdine crime scene looks like."




"That is exactly what they want you to think, always discount the supernatural, everything is grounded in the here and now huh?  Well when you're getting probed by the aliens, you tell them that they are just a bunch of mumbo jumbo," Alicia replies while still filing her nails.

Graham glances to Dexter, "You can try, but I am not sure how close the police is going to let you get.  Crime Scenes are not exactly open for business for any old person to just walk into.  And I am not exactly sure a satanic murder is tied to this case of infidelity, but stranger things have been known to happen."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Graham glances to Dexter, "You can try, but I am not sure how close the police is going to let you get. Crime Scenes are not exactly open for business for any old person to just walk into. And I am not exactly sure a satanic murder is tied to this case of infidelity, but stranger things have been known to happen."



Dexter shrugs.  "I'm sure you're right.  It's just kind of a coincidence, you know: the murders at Pepperdine, Selene goes to Pepperdine, weird symbols on a piece of paper with Selene's number on it...whatever.  There's probably no more to this case than there seems.  Cut and dried."  

Dexter goes back to typing, glancing out of the corner of his eye to see if Graham caught the dig.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter shrugs.  "I'm sure you're right.  It's just kind of a coincidence, you know: the murders at Pepperdine, Selene goes to Pepperdine, weird symbols on a piece of paper with Selene's number on it...whatever.  There's probably no more to this case than there seems.  Cut and dried."
> 
> Dexter goes back to typing, glancing out of the corner of his eye to see if Graham caught the dig.




Graham smiles, "Your listening, kid.  Look into it, like I said, I admire initiative, and besides this isn't my case, its yours.  Handle it, I got faith that you youngbloods can replace me yet, with time," he adds.

"Now if only you could learn the value of being on time..." he says glancing to James.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Now if only you could learn the value of being on time..." he says glancing to James.




_Bugger, distraction failed._

"Similar in value to a functioning alarm clock I do believe," James replies with a chuckle.

_If I had been here on time I could've got a lift from Dan to Best Buy and got a new one... but if I had gotten here on time I wouldn't need a new one..._

He then looks confused for a moment before returning to his paperwork.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2004)

Sakura cintinues to browse the CDs, wondering what the hell Danny is doing, actually having a conversation with the mark makes you stand out in his memory, it makes you much more likely to stand out and have him recognize you for tailing him.  It just went against good detectiveing.  She idly wondered if she should bail Danny out or not.  With a shrug, she moved into the next aisle where she could still hear the rest of the conversation but where she couldn't be heard.  Sakura continues her observation of Selene and David, doing her best to remain unnoticed, moving from aisle to aisle to sty out of view, she does stop and examine CD's everyonce in awhile, but focuses her attention, on the pair as discretely as she can.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 17, 2004)

Dan offers Mr. Martin a quick grin and nods.

"Sure. Uh, thanks."

He turns and heads for the customer service desk, not glancing at Sakura but giving a quick look around for either Selene or Harvey, and berating himself for nine kinds of an idiot.

_One pretty girl and you blow the whole case. Some Sam Spade._

He figures he better fill out the application or he really will stand out. Then it's time for a beer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2004)

_Assuming that Sakura sticks around after Dan leaves_

There is little that happens after Dan leaves, Selene talks with customers, some of her coworkers, and well seems to just work.  Nothing much out of the ordinary happens, during her observation.  Considering that she does not want to stick around too long, she heads back to the office.  Dexter finishes his research and now it is about one in the two in the afternoon now, and now the team can plan their next move


----------



## JimAde (Mar 18, 2004)

"...and that about sums it up," Dexter says, restacking his copy of the printouts he has distributed to the team on the desk in front of him.  "Our girl Selene seems pretty straightforward: Pepperdine student, no record.  I couldn't find anything on her from more than about a year ago, but she probably moved from out of state for school."  He holds up the slip of paper with Selene's number on it.  "As for this," he says looking at it quizzically, "it's probably nothing, but I'd like to spend some time trying to track down these markings.  If it's not just random doodling it might help us confirm the ownership of the notebook the paper came out of."

He leans back in his chair and rubs his eyes briefly.  "So, what's next?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2004)

James glances through the printout, then replies to Dexter.

"Just gotta keep them under observation," James says, stating the obvious, "As for the writing though, I'm sure someone at Pepperdine could help there. Just gotta figure out which department may know the most and take them a photocopy of the original. I'd be inclined to try the history people first."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 18, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James glances through the printout, then replies to Dexter.
> 
> "Just gotta keep them under observation," James says, stating the obvious, "As for the writing though, I'm sure someone at Pepperdine could help there. Just gotta figure out which department may know the most and take them a photocopy of the original. I'd be inclined to try the history people first."



Dex opens the computer in front of him and pulls up his contact manager.  "I might know a couple of people, too.  Hmm let me see..."

(OOC: Given Dexter's background and skills, DOES he know anyone more knowledgable than himself in obscure languages?  If there's a roll involved to determine this, I'll spend an action point on it.  If he doesn't know anyone, does Pepperdine, in fact, have an anthropology or linguistics department (and does it have a decent reputation)?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dex opens the computer in front of him and pulls up his contact manager.  "I might know a couple of people, too.  Hmm let me see..."
> 
> (OOC: Given Dexter's background and skills, DOES he know anyone more knowledgable than himself in obscure languages?  If there's a roll involved to determine this, I'll spend an action point on it.  If he doesn't know anyone, does Pepperdine, in fact, have an anthropology or linguistics department (and does it have a decent reputation)?)




_Pepperdine is primarily a Business school, they don't have a a strong linguistics or anthropology department on campus.  Now Dexter does know a person Professor June Wilson, out of UCLA who specializes in etymology, and ancient linguistic patterns and has a strong background in the anthropological world.  She is well published, but a little eccentric, and relatively busy woman._


----------



## JimAde (Mar 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Pepperdine is primarily a Business school, they don't have a a strong linguistics or anthropology department on campus. Now Dexter does know a person Professor June Wilson, out of UCLA who specializes in etymology, and ancient linguistic patterns and has a strong background in the anthropological world. She is well published, but a little eccentric, and relatively busy woman._



"Ah.  Here we go," Dexter says with a smile.  "June Wilson.  She's an odd bird even by my standards, but nobody knows more about the linguistic implications of the Vedic migration into the subcontinent.  I'll just drop her an e-mail to see if I can get her to bite."

Dexter starts to compose the e-mail then pauses.  "You know, she'll probably just ignore an e-mail from somebody she doesn't really know.  Maybe we should drive over there.  Who's up for it?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2004)

"Well, I'll follow Seline, I'll blend in at her classes, more then you guys anyway...besides, my motorcycle does not really lend itself to being discrete.  Its easier to watch someone in a car after all."  she says with a slight frown.  "It would be better if it wasn't Danny that did the following, he went up and introduced himself to Mr. Martin.  An interesting investigative tool." she says smirking at the tall man.

"Dexie get me her schedule if you can, I'll do that part of it I guess."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, I'll follow Seline, I'll blend in at her classes, more then you guys anyway...besides, my motorcycle does not really lend itself to being discrete. Its easier to watch someone in a car after all." she says with a slight frown. "It would be better if it wasn't Danny that did the following, he went up and introduced himself to Mr. Martin. An interesting investigative tool." she says smirking at the tall man.
> 
> "Dexie get me her schedule if you can, I'll do that part of it I guess."



"Righty-o," says Dexter.  From most people 'Dexie' irritates him, but somehow it doesn't grate coming from Sakura.  Probably because she isn't *trying* to be cute, so she isn't annoying.

(OOC: If Dex already has that information, he'll just hand Sakura a printout, otherwise it's off to hack the Pepperdine computers.  I desperately don't want to get caught doing something so prosaic, so I'll spend an action point if a roll is called for, and take the optional step of covering my tracks).

"I still want to talk to Dr. Wilson, though.  Won't somebody go with me?  Don't make me take..."  Dex pulls a look of melodramatic horror, "The Big Blue BUS!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

_Dexter rolls a total roll of 22 to cover his tracks, and is able to mask his identity online.  But Dexter hits a snag when he tries to access the Pepperdine network, he rolls a total Computer Use check of 24, and does not succeed in defeating the Computer Security of the network.  But does not give himself away either.  On Action Point has been spent._

Dexter runs through his network intrusion schemes, masking his IP address, as he prepares to hack into the Pepperdine network and get at the privileged information for Selene’s schedule.  But he hits a snag, the security is just a shade tougher then he had originally thought, and the network firewall, although not actually detecting his intrusion, still locks out his connection.  He is dead in the water after about 10 minutes of work.

Alicia watches over his shoulder, “Wow that is cool, did it work?” she asks, not really following what he did.  She stands up, “what does ‘Network Access Error’ mean?  Is that bad?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 19, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "I still want to talk to Dr. Wilson, though. Won't somebody go with me? Don't make me take..." Dex pulls a look of melodramatic horror, "The Big Blue BUS!"





"Well, I could go with, but that wouldn't change having to take the bus," James replies, shrugging.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Dexter runs through his network intrusion schemes, masking his IP address, as he prepares to hack into the Pepperdine network and get at the privileged information for Selene’s schedule. But he hits a snag, the security is just a shade tougher then he had originally thought, and the network firewall, although not actually detecting his intrusion, still locks out his connection. He is dead in the water after about 10 minutes of work.




James can't help but be impressed regardless of the outcome, and nods approvingly.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia watches over his shoulder, “Wow that is cool, did it work?” she asks, not really following what he did. She stands up, “what does ‘Network Access Error’ mean? Is that bad?”



Dexter sighs massively.  "It means the sysadmin at Pepperdine is actually on his toes.  I don't think I'll be able to get you that schedule this way, Sakura."  He crumples up the paper on which he had been taking notes and tosses it at the wastebasket next to James' desk, missing badly.  He sighs again, gets to his feet and picks it up.  "One thing we do know," he says as he drops the paper into the basket, "is that she didn't have any classes this morning.  So no classes Monday morning means, probably, no classes Wednesday or Friday morning either.  If she's a full-time student she probably has very busy Tuesdays and Thursdays, for whatever that's worth."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Well, I could go with, but that wouldn't change having to take the bus," James replies, shrugging.



Dexter glances again at the clock and shrugs.  "Okay, I guess it's the Big Blue Bus for us.  We'd better get going if we're going to make it before she leaves for the day.  Hopefully we can catch her in her office."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

*Over at UCLA*

The ride over on the bus is pretty much as to be expected.  The shuttle is crowded for most of the ride, and the trip over the 405 Freeway is pretty intense, and fast paced.  The patron on the bus seem to come from all walks of life, from the starving student to the prudent business man, to the young street tough, posturing for his homeboys. 

Sitting across from James, is a young girl perhaps five to six years old.  She plays with an old rag doll, and has her dark hair in braids.  She plays with the doll, oblivious to the whole world around her, she giggles and laughs, as her mother seems to busy herself with a phone call on the cell phone that seems quite heated.

Sitting next to Dexter is an older man dressed in a grungy jean jacket and torn jeans.  Under the jacket is a faded blue shirt, and his face has scruff and craggy wrinkles and his old dark eyes seem jaded and distant.  He glances over to Dexter lazily, and mumbles something under his breath, something bitter and hateful.  His dark hair is wild and greasy, and he constantly checks his watch, as if he is waiting for something.  Every few moments he mumbles a few words to himself, before checking his watch once more, a disturbing if methodical pattern.

Eventually the shuttle bus arrives near the UCLA campus, and the team makes their way onto the campus just before four in the afternoon.  The campus is alive with students, and staff.  Dexter I able to find the professor’s department, and finds out that he is finishing up her last class for the day.  

When they arrive many of the students are gathering their books, as she confers with several students at the front of the auditorium.  On the board behind her is a white board with lecture notes and examples of various alphabets for the students to take note of.  Most are common but some are quite obscure.  Professor Wilson is an older woman in her forties possibly with a round figure, and short graying hair.  She wears a black sweater and a long gray skirt, which reaches her ankles.  Her face is not cheery, and more or less angry and bitter.  Her voice is shrill, and coarse, and her manner equally pleasant.

Professor Wilson finishes with her last student and turns to Dexter, “Do you have any questions, I am quite surprised at all the questions, because today’s lecture was straight forward, but I have a few moments, though I would suggest you look over the lecture notes before you ask me a stupid question,” she says gruffly.

_Dan and Sakura, I await to see what you are doing at this point in time._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2004)

_Hmm, how to break the ice..._

"Professor Wilson, I presume?" James asks, smiling politely and offering a hand to shake, "I'm James Hale, and this is Dexter Kaufman. There's something we'd like you to take a look at if you have a moment. I think you'll find it very interesting."

With his free hand James gives her a photocopy of the scrap of paper, then stands back to let Dexter get into the details.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 20, 2004)

Dan sits quietly through Dexter's presentation of the facts. He's rattled from his experience at Best Buy and is outside, sitting on the hood of the Nova and smoking, while the discussion about transportation is carried out.

He waves absently to folks as they leave, not really noticing, and then goes inside. Alicia pays no attention, engrossed in some comic book, and he passes through into the office and knocks on Mr. Vanderwolf's door.

"Mr. Vanderwolf? Could I ask you a question? Do you know a man named Harvey?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> He waves absently to folks as they leave, not really noticing, and then goes inside. Alicia pays no attention, engrossed in some comic book, and he passes through into the office and knocks on Mr. Vanderwolf's door.
> 
> "Mr. Vanderwolf? Could I ask you a question? Do you know a man named Harvey?"




Graham is listening to some Clearance Clearwater, when Dan walks through the door, gRaham focuses his attention on him.  He cracks a wry smile, "So you ran into ol' Harvey Denton, you can say I know him.  Kind of tall, likes to dress in black, and talks about some rather odd subjects?  He and I, have worked on some cases in the past, basically a good guy with some strange theories.  What did Harvey have to say?"

_BTW Alicia reads Cosmopolitan and Maxim _


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2004)

Sakura locks her pistol into the drawer of her desk, figuring that taking a gun to the Pepperdine campus wouldn't be good at the best of time, let alone after a murder.  Especially since she intended to go to the campus library, and it most likely had metal detectors.  "I'm heading to Pepperdine, tell them to call me if they need me," she told the Alicia over her shoulder.  out in the parking lot she mounted her bike and sped off home to pick up her back-pack, to blend in better with the multitude of students that would be at the school.

When she arrives at the campus, she parks and locks her bike up to a meter, making sure to cover the next couple of hours.  She straps her backpack on and makes her way into the library, ostensibly to do some research.  She makes her way into the back of the library to one of the more secluded computer stations, and starts to look around on the campus network for the name Selene Brown, trying to find what courses the girl is in, or if she is on any of the School's teams, or anything like that.

[Take 20]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When she arrives at the campus, she parks and locks her bike up to a meter, making sure to cover the next couple of hours.  She straps her backpack on and makes her way into the library, ostensibly to do some research.  She makes her way into the back of the library to one of the more secluded computer stations, and starts to look around on the campus network for the name Selene Brown, trying to find what courses the girl is in, or if she is on any of the School's teams, or anything like that.
> 
> [Take 20]




_Just so you know Taking 20 means it will take you 20 times as long to accomplish this task, a standard Research Check which this is, takes 1d4 hours to complete.  Taking 20 means you will take anywhere from 20 hours to 80 hours to complete this task, is this your intent?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sakura*

_Sakura opts to just make a straight roll, Research Check untrained.  She rolls a total check of 19 looking for Specific Information on Selene Brown.  She spends 2 hours on the skill check._

Sakura spends two hours sifting through the local intranet.  She catches a break; a student accidentally left the station unlocked, giving her access to the college intranet, allowing her time to gather what information she needs.

Over the course of the two hours Sakura is able to track down what courses Selene is taking.  Dexter was correct, her Tuesdays and Thursdays are quite full with class starting at eight in the morning, and her last class ending at about six in the evening.  She is also highly involved with the Campus Ministry, and made the Dean’s List for the last term. She is not involved in any sports, and is majoring in Psychology currently, after changing from a Business major.

It is just after six in the evening when Sakura finishes her research.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2004)

Sakura smiles and then prints out the girls schedule as well as the activities she is in.  She stands up and stretches the crink out of her neck, and places the print outs into her back pack and heads out.  reaching into a pocket of her leather jacket, she pulls out her cell-phone and dials up Dan's number, intending to have him join her for some pizza, and then to go to he clubs around the school to see if anyone has any info on Selene.

She taps her foo impatiently on the ground as she wait for him to pick up, making sure to give the meter another 4 hours.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

_There is some time displacement, Dan still needs to catch up timewise, it is only about four or so for him, actually a little bit earlier.  Once he finishes his scene, he will be able to catch up with Sakura _


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Hmm, how to break the ice..._
> 
> "Professor Wilson, I presume?" James asks, smiling politely and offering a hand to shake, "I'm James Hale, and this is Dexter Kaufman. There's something we'd like you to take a look at if you have a moment. I think you'll find it very interesting."
> 
> With his free hand James gives her a photocopy of the scrap of paper, then stands back to let Dexter get into the details.




_James rolls a Diplomacy check to adjust the mood of the Professor.  She is Unfriendly, and he rolls a 23, moving her to Indiferrent.  Nice roll, 2 short of Friendly_

Professor Wilson listens politely, "Oh I apologize then, I thought you were students," she snatches the paper from James and looks it over, "is this a joke, all I see is a blank sheet of paper with some faded designs on it, hardly noteworthy.  Are you stupid or just trying to waste my time?" she asks of the two private investigtors.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "is this a joke, all I see is a blank sheet of paper with some faded designs on it, hardly noteworthy. Are you stupid or just trying to waste my time?"




"We're private investigators, Professor, and that piece of paper is a photocopy of the original. We're trying to find out about those faded designs, they look like some kind of language but we were unable to determine anything more than that. We decided to see an expert in the field and thus we came to you," James says, hiding his dislike of the woman.

_Urgh, hope we can get this done without too much difficulty. Just gotta keep coaxing her along._


----------



## JimAde (Mar 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "We're private investigators, Professor, and that piece of paper is a photocopy of the original. We're trying to find out about those faded designs, they look like some kind of language but we were unable to determine anything more than that. We decided to see an expert in the field and thus we came to you," James says, hiding his dislike of the woman.
> 
> _Urgh, hope we can get this done without too much difficulty. Just gotta keep coaxing her along._



Dexter says, "It looked to me like some of the characters were ancient greek and some maybe archaic Chinese, but some I didn't recognize at all.  I recently read your paper on Indo-Aryan orthography and its possible influence on Tibetan and Miao, so I figured you'd be the person to talk to."

He reaches into his pocket and unfolds another piece of paper.  "I went over the original as carefully as I could and made this copy of the symbols," he says.  "The source is, as you can tell from the copy James gave you, modern.  Done in ball-point I think."

After handing over the paper, Dex shifts a little uneasily on his feet and waits anxiously for Professor Wilson's reply.  

(OOC:  Sorry I've been out for a day or so.  If possible, I am trying to Aid Another on any further Diplomacy checks James has to make.  I did specify I was making a hand-copy of the symbols for just this reason, since the original was described as faint and hard to read.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter says, "It looked to me like some of the characters were ancient greek and some maybe archaic Chinese, but some I didn't recognize at all.  I recently read your paper on Indo-Aryan orthography and its possible influence on Tibetan and Miao, so I figured you'd be the person to talk to."




Professor Wilson nods, "I see you have done your homework.  Well I can barely make out anything on his copy..." gesturing to James.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> He reaches into his pocket and unfolds another piece of paper.  "I went over the original as carefully as I could and made this copy of the symbols," he says.  "The source is, as you can tell from the copy James gave you, modern.  Done in ball-point I think."
> 
> After handing over the paper, Dex shifts a little uneasily on his feet and waits anxiously for Professor Wilson's reply.




She takes the paper and looks it over carefully, "Amateurish it seems, but you are correct in your hypothesis these symbols are as you say they are, but these unknown ones, hmm," she looks at it intently for nearly five minutes before saying anything.

"Hmm, I will need to take some time to further examine this, I would have discounted this as some kind of joke, but there is a pattern here, some type of structure, though I won't know for sure without some research," she finishes.

"Can I ask where you found this, and why would a couple of _Private Investigators_ be interested in this?" she looks up curiously.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 21, 2004)

"Well, Professor," Dexter begins, "I'm afraid we can't discuss the details of a case.  We represent a discreet and confidential firm."  Dexter opens his wallet and withdraws a business card.  He hands this, too, to Professor Wilson.  "But I *can* say that an innocent woman's happiness might hinge on this."  He keeps his attention on Professor Wilson, actively resisting the urge to look at James in any meaningful way.

"If you would be willing to spend some of your valuable time looking this over, I would of course be more than willing to assist you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Well, Professor," Dexter begins, "I'm afraid we can't discuss the details of a case.  We represent a discreet and confidential firm."  Dexter opens his wallet and withdraws a business card.  He hands this, too, to Professor Wilson.  "But I *can* say that an innocent woman's happiness might hinge on this."  He keeps his attention on Professor Wilson, actively resisting the urge to look at James in any meaningful way.
> 
> "If you would be willing to spend some of your valuable time looking this over, I would of course be more than willing to assist you."



 "Hmm," she weighs over the words, "I will look this over, and see if there is any type of significance to this, script, which I doubt there will be, but it can't hurt to at least check.  Check back with me tomorrow, I have a light evening ahead, I can devote some of my _valuable_ time to this unknown woman's happiness," she says sarcastically, and then brusquely passes, "Good day, gentlemen."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hmm," she weighs over the words, "I will look this over, and see if there is any type of significance to this, script, which I doubt there will be, but it can't hurt to at least check. Check back with me tomorrow, I have a light evening ahead, I can devote some of my _valuable_ time to this unknown woman's happiness," she says sarcastically, and then brusquely passes, "Good day, gentlemen."



Dexter turns to James.  "Well, that actually went a lot better than I expected.  Do you want to head back?"


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "What did Harvey have to say?"



"He just, I don't know, really. He asked if I was working on the Pepperdine murders. He knew I worked for you."

The events of this morning have unbalanced Dan for reasons he can't really articulate.

"He said something about me being wired? Do you know what he was talking about?"


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> BTW Alicia reads Cosmopolitan and Maxim



Of course she does. What was I thinking?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "He just, I don't know, really. He asked if I was working on the Pepperdine murders. He knew I worked for you."
> 
> The events of this morning have unbalanced Dan for reasons he can't really articulate.
> 
> "He said something about me being wired? Do you know what he was talking about?"




Graham sighs, "Harvey is a good man, but a little out there like I said.  He keeps tabs on my operation, says that he is trying to protect me in case..." he pauses, "well its a little hard to beleive but he thinks people are after him or something, or maybe, he would like people to be after him.  He takes some strange cases too, but I am not going to knock him, he gets clients."

"Don't feel bad he called me wired too, I thought it was a slang word the way he threw it around.  One of them terms I was too old, and not hip enough to know," he says with a laugh.  He takes a moment before continuing, "I bet you he is working on something related to them murders, and I bet yah he has a strange theory for why they are occuring too, man always had a slight hard on for all things occult."


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 22, 2004)

Dan nods, listening intently.

"Okay, thanks, Mr. Vanderwolf. It was a little strange. I didn't know if I should say anything or not."

He takes a breath.

"I kind of... screwed things up over at Best Buy. I don't know what happened, I just... well, anyway, sorry about that. I'll do better next time."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 22, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter turns to James. "Well, that actually went a lot better than I expected. Do you want to head back?"




"Sounds like a plan," James replies, looking out after the professor as she left.

_Good thing Dexter knew his stuff, I doubt I could've coerced her on my own._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Dan nods, listening intently.
> 
> "Okay, thanks, Mr. Vanderwolf. It was a little strange. I didn't know if I should say anything or not."




"Hey it's a little strange to me too, Dan," Graham answers honestly.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> He takes a breath.
> 
> "I kind of... screwed things up over at Best Buy. I don't know what happened, I just... well, anyway, sorry about that. I'll do better next time."




"Women tend to do that," he says knowingly, "I wouldn't worry too much about it from what I heard, you still have plenty of options left, just learn from the mistakes.  That is all I can ask, I wouldn't have hired yah if I didn't think you had what it takes to do the job."


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 23, 2004)

Much relieved, Dan grins.

"Thanks, Mr. Vanderwolf.  I appreciate it."

_If time is appropriate Dan will head up to  meet Sakura._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

_Approximate time is 6:00 in the evening_

*Sakura & Dan*

Sakura calls Dan up, and decides that from what she is hearing from students that it is open-mike night at a local college bar, The Deck.  Although a Monday night, there seems to be a decent amount of people here, studying, and chatting, and well just relaxing after a long day of class, or work as the case may be.

As with any establishment in California, there is no smoking allowed inside, and the deck overlooking the ocean is a popular place to grab a smoke and socialize.  A plasma wall monitor has a reality TV show on, and soft mellow music plays in the background, perhaps Radiohead or is it Coldplay?  Your not sure, on the stage is a young male in sagging jeans and an old faded shirt reading fiery poetry about the hypocrisy of war and peace in Iraq.  

In short it seems like a decent place for young adults in college to hang and perhaps enjoy themselves.

*James & Dexter*

James and Dexter wait at the bus stop for the bus, and the sun starts to set over the city skyline and hills in the distance and the haze of smog, almost looks enchanting.  Of course your glorious vision of the natural beauties of the world is disturbed by a loud shot!

“Hey college boy,” a young Hispanic male says, looking at Dexter, wearing a loose black shirt, and dark jeans.  He has a blue bandanna around his head, and a toothpick in his mouth.  He cocks his head, “college boy, what you got in the bag eh?”

Behind him stands a shorter thinner male of mixed Hispanic descent, in a wife beater, with a sagging dark jeans and a New York Yankees hat on.  On both of his arms are various tribal tattoos.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Approximate time is 6:00 in the evening_
> 
> *James & Dexter*
> 
> ...



Dexter shuffles uneasily and tries to glance casually down the street looking for the bus.  "Nothing," he says, hiking the pack up on his shoulder a bit, "just books."  He takes a step away from the man, toward the street, as if to get a better view down the street.  "This stupid bus is never on time," he observes trying to laugh easily...and failing.

(OOC: I didn't specify what Dex was carrying when we left the office, so it's up to you.  If the company has a policy about what to carry on a case, Dexter has followed it, but if not he's probably not armed and only wearing his leather jacket if the weather calls for it.  I'm a researcher!  If he is carrying his stun gun, he is also wearing the jacket so it can be in the pocket. )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Hey college boy,” a young Hispanic male says, looking at Dexter, wearing a loose black shirt, and dark jeans. He has a blue bandanna around his head, and a toothpick in his mouth. He cocks his head, “college boy, what you got in the bag eh?”






			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter shuffles uneasily and tries to glance casually down the street looking for the bus. "Nothing," he says, hiking the pack up on his shoulder a bit, "just books." He takes a step away from the man, toward the street, as if to get a better view down the street. "This stupid bus is never on time," he observes trying to laugh easily...and failing.




James takes a moment to watch the louder young man's body language, taking note of how he holds himself, how he talks, the space between him and his companion. [empathy +1]

"Why you interested?" James calls back, stepping in front of Dexter, and folding his arms.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

_What skill is James using with his Empathy, and also I will leave it to Dexter to say what he has in his bag._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2004)

When Sakura and Dan arrive at the club, Sakura looks around, taking not e of who is there, looking for Dave or Selene.  Regardless of who she sees, she takes Dan by the hand and pulls the big man along in her wake, taking him to a corner table that had a view of the door.  She pushes down on him and slides him along the bench into the corner and then seats herself next to him so that it would look to everyone else that they were a couple, here to eat and watch TV, and just have a good time.

"I promised you dinner and I keep my word." she says smiling at the big man.  She signaled for a waitress to come over, and she placed her order for a drink and some food and watches Danny waiting for him to do the same.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _What skill is James using with his Empathy, and also I will leave it to Dexter to say what he has in his bag._



_Dexter's bag contains his laptop and a couple of magazines.  I really gotta get a PDA.  The question is, does he have any weapons on him?  They would be on his belt under his coat if he does.  Since I didn't say, I'll leave it up to you.  If he does have his stun gun, he'll make sure his coat is open so he can draw it with a regular draw weapon action.  _


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 23, 2004)

"Heck, I haven't even looked at your bike yet."

Dan, too, is scanning the crowd, more for Selene than for Mr. Martin, but he's also looking to see if Harvey (or anyone else equally weird and too-interested-in-him) is around. He orders a beer (Molson Canadian, if they have it) and some food.

This is much more his kind of situation. Sakura's actually LESS intimidating than Selene was, which sort of surprises Dan. 

"Mr. Vanderwolf didn't seem too upset over the way I screwed things up over at the Best Buy this morning. Guy at the door took me straight to Selene and I... uh... kind of turned into a babbling idiot."

He shrugs, sheepish, and takes a swig of the beer that's just arrived.

"But I did get harassed by this real weirdo."

Dan relates his encounter with Harvey the trenchcoat-wearing freak.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

"Wel, if Graham says the guy is alright, no need to worry about it, and definitely don't worry about Seline, we all make mistakes. I mean look at me, I've made a few doozies."  she accepts her Hard Lemonade and food, and takes a big gulp.

"Look when I said dinner, I didn't really mean one where we talk about work stuff.  I mean Iknow we should keep an eye open, but we can still have fun and  talk about other stuff too." she tells him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2004)

(ooc: James is trying to meet the 1 minute analysis prereq for Empathy so he can use it with Intimidate, but he hasn't tried to intimidate the guy yet. Waiting for the right moment, if it comes  )


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James takes a moment to watch the louder young man's body language, taking note of how he holds himself, how he talks, the space between him and his companion. [empathy +1]
> 
> "Why you interested?" James calls back, stepping in front of Dexter, and folding his arms.




"Why you stepping up homie, I ain't talking to you gringo," he steps to James' right, "why don't you let me look in the bg college boy, see what you got.  Come on, maybe I want to go to college too, and I want to know what you college boys bring to class, eh?"

The other thug just glares at James, but says nothing.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Why you stepping up homie, I ain't talking to you gringo," he steps to James' right, "why don't you let me look in the bg college boy, see what you got. Come on, maybe I want to go to college too, and I want to know what you college boys bring to class, eh?"
> 
> The other thug just glares at James, but says nothing.



"Don't touch me," Dexter says, casting a quick nervous glance at James.  He turns back to the man who has been speaking.  "I think you guys should go.  My friend..." Dexter steps closer to the man.  He lowers his voice and says conspiratorially, "He's not quite right in the head."

(OOC: I'm trying to Aid Another on James' Intimidate check.  Dexter has a 10 CHA and no ranks, but what the heck, it's worth a shot.  Meanwhile, if he attempts to push or strike me, I will use full defense and my Combat Expertise pushed completely into defense.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Why you stepping up homie, I ain't talking to you gringo," he steps to James' right, "why don't you let me look in the bg college boy, see what you got. Come on, maybe I want to go to college too, and I want to know what you college boys bring to class, eh?"




James steps back into the way, his arms are crossed more loosely now, ready for sudden use if needed. He's watching what the thug is doing very carefully.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "He's not quite right in the head."




James' trigger finger twitches in plain sight, but whether its to help emphasize Dexter's warning or is a natural reaction is a different matter altogether.

"If you bother my friend then you're bothering me. Don't push you're luck man," he responds, then says over his shoulder to Dexter, "Watch his friend."

_Ain't gonna pull a weapon till I need to. Even then I'd prefer to scare them away rather than spill blood._

"Last chance to walk away," he says sternly, and adjusts his jacket to reveal his gun slightly, "If you want a .40 calibre lobotomy though, by all means, please stay."

[ooc: Now he's trying to intimidate. ]


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 25, 2004)

"Right, right. So, um, how long you been riding that Yamaha, anyhow?"

_God I suck at this._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2004)

Sakura grins at Danny's bashfullness, feeling confident.  "Well, My dad bought it for me on police auction when I turned 16, he bought a car for my brother the same way when he turned 18, he got both pretty cheap, I just want you to tune the bike up for me, if you don't mind.  I've had it for like  6 years its really stood up for itself."  she says watching him Dan curiously.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Last chance to walk away," he says sternly, and adjusts his jacket to reveal his gun slightly, "If you want a .40 calibre lobotomy though, by all means, please stay."
> 
> [ooc: Now he's trying to intimidate. ]




_Dexter attempts to Aid Another and rolls a 7.  He fails, but James rolls an Intimidate check of 25!  The thug rolls an opposed roll of 6.  He succeeds!_

The thug scowls looking at James, and then motions for his buddy then continue along, pass  the two investigators just as the bus arrives.  Thankfully they were saved, and the ride back to the office is equally uneventful, when they arrive they find the office is still open, but only Alicia remains inside.

She glances up, "Oh great you guys are back, Graham went home, and Dan and Sakura went to The Deck, some college bar, to do some surveillance, or a date not sure which.  But me I am just going home, its well after closing time, bye!" she waves moving towards the door.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

"Cya, we meant to lock up or somethin'?" James asks loudly as Alicia leaves.

He casts his gaze around the darkened office.

_Work places always feel different after dark, when they're empty._


----------



## JimAde (Mar 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Cya, we meant to lock up or somethin'?" James asks loudly as Alicia leaves.
> 
> He casts his gaze around the darkened office.
> 
> _Work places always feel different after dark, when they're empty._



Dexter collapses into his chair and releases a huge sigh.  "Man I am so glad you were with me at that bus stop.  Thanks."  He leans back in his chair and rubs his face and eyes.  He shakes his head as if to clear it and says, "My mother told me not to leave Wisconsin."

Dexter rifles through the drawers, putting several items on his desk: Two small canisters of Mace, an electric stun gun, and his small revolver.  "That'll teach me to go out without my toys."  He affixes the stun gun to his belt, attaches one of the Mace canisters to his keychain and puts the other in his coat pocket.  He picks up the pistol in its holster, pauses looking at it for a moment, then puts it back in the drawer, locking the drawer carefully.  "No point looking for trouble," he says.  

"So do you want to call it a night or go over to this 'Deck' place?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Man I am so glad you were with me at that bus stop. Thanks."




"S'all good. I liked that 'not right in the head' thing," James replies with a chuckle, finding his own chair.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> He picks up the pistol in its holster, pauses looking at it for a moment, then puts it back in the drawer, locking the drawer carefully. "No point looking for trouble," he says.




James looks at the gun under his jacket, smiles and shrugs.

"My gun is like my pants. I don't leave the house without it," he quips.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "So do you want to call it a night or go over to this 'Deck' place?"




"Doubt I'd fit in too well, and I'm pretty sure Dan and Sakura have things under wraps, but if you wanna go I ain't stopping ya," he turns and adds something to the paperwork he left on his desk earlier, then looks at it thoughtfully, "I'll even keep you company on the trip if you want."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James looks at the gun under his jacket, smiles and shrugs.
> 
> "My gun is like my pants. I don't leave the house without it," he quips.



Dexter chuckles appreciatively.  _James is probably competent with the thing_ he thinks.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Doubt I'd fit in too well, and I'm pretty sure Dan and Sakura have things under wraps, but if you wanna go I ain't stopping ya," he turns and adds something to the paperwork he left on his desk earlier, then looks at it thoughtfully, "I'll even keep you company on the trip if you want."



"Oh, forget it.  I've had enough excitement for one evening, and if they want to reach me they have my cell number."  He smiles wickedly, "Besides, I don't want to cramp Dan's style.  That boy is smooth like China silk."

"I think I'll just head home.  I'm working on an Aramaic translation with my buddy Jerry and I should put in a couple of hours on it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "I think I'll just head home. I'm working on an Aramaic translation with my buddy Jerry and I should put in a couple of hours on it."




James nods understandingly.

"Have fun then," he says with a half-smile.

_Translations... fun. Meh, each to their own._

"Think I'll stay a bit longer though, finish a couple of things since I'm in the mood," James adds, and writes something else, "I'll cya tomorrow in any case."


----------



## JimAde (Mar 25, 2004)

Dex gathers his things, puts on his coat and heads for the door.  "See ya in the morning," he calls over his shoulder on his way out.

(OOC: Dexter will walk home and, barring any interruptions, will spend his evening in the thrilling manner described.)


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 25, 2004)

Talking about cars is a sure way to get Dan to feel comfortable. He grins at Sakura's story.

"Police auctions, yeah. We drove into Fort St. John's once for the auction at the Mountie shop -- my buddy picked up a '92  Silverado 4-by-4 with Bilstein shocks and rolled it on the way home."

He chuckles.

"We were pretty drunk."

_Things are different up north._

Beer finished, Dan catches the waitress' eye and signals for another, checking to see if Sakura's up for another round.

"Sure, I'd be happy to check it out. I used to race dirt bikes and you know, just goof off and stuff."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

_Just let me know when you are using Gather Information and what you are looking for, if anything.  Specific info on Selene may require a Wealth Check, while general info and news will not.  The Wealth Check is to grease the wheels so to speak _


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2004)

Sakura accepts the offered drink, and she starts in on her fries and burger, putting some extra ketchup on her plate for the fries.  "Its the brakes really, its not that they don't work, just that they make all kinds of noise.  So what do you think about this whole case, do you think he is cheating on her or no?"  She asks the viking look a like curiously.

as she finishes her dinner, she gives the waitress the money for the check, and a fairly standard tip before she gets up to mingle and she if she can't find out anything about the Selene that had Danny tripping over his tongue.  "Danny, I'm gonna look around, I'll start on one side, you start at the other, and between us we should find out everything about Selene, just pretend your a student hereand people should be ok talking." she tells him, taking her drink with her as she went into the crowd.

OOC: Gather Info check, if there is a promising lead she will offer a bribe if its required, so long as its not above her wealth score


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 29, 2004)

"Right. Gotcha. Okay."

_I'm practically an actor. I can do this. College boy, that's me._

Dan is encouraged that his clothes are pretty much the same as most of the other guys in here -- t-shirt and jeans. He starts making his way through the crowd, seeing if anyone can tell him about Selene who works down the hill at Best Buy. Pretending he's interested in her won't be too difficult, and he's actually wondering if she's not maybe here tonight, which gets him looking around a little more eagerly.

Despite himself, he wants to see her again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

_Sakura rolls a 22 on her Gather Information check, easily bypassing the DC 15 for specific information on a given subject.  Sakura spends 2 hours on her check result.  Sakura makes a Wealth check as well and gets a 20, buying drinks and buying friendly.  Dan rolls a Gather Information check of 13 and only garners some local information. Dan spends 3 hours on his result._

Sakura is able to find out a few tidbits of information on Selene.  She is in a band that performs on Tuesday nights and Friday nights.  The band is called White Divine, and they do many different covers of various popular bands, and a few original pieces written by Selene.  Someone tells her that she works at the Best Buy down the street.  One of the guys she talks to says that she once watched Selene punch a guy in the face that got to fresh with her.  She has  reputation of a rough girl, but most guys admit she is pretty hot.  A young woman say she sees an older man come in on the nights she is performing, and word has it the two are dating, but it could just be a rumor.

Dan on the other hand has a rough time with some of the girls, who think he I just hitting on them.  But he finds that a pretty decent band plays here on Tuesday and Friday nights, and that the lead singer is pretty hot.  Some of he students are wierded out by the satanic murder at the school, and some mumble about the possibility of some crazy satanic cult on campus.  He also gets some info about a big Fraternity party this weekend, which is supposed to be the event for the season.

After about three hours the two meet up again, having worked the crowd for information.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

Sakura grins at all the information she is able to get on Selene, if she has any luck, Dave will show up tomorrow and do something incriminating for her and Danny to get on film, and solve the case in record time, something that she wanted very much, it would help her impress Graham.

After she has found out all she could, she took a seat at the bar, and watched Danny going about and having a hard time with all the girls, she couldn't help but laugh at the over-grown goof.  When he finally finished, she ordered him another Beer, and smiled at him.

"Don't worry, I got all the info we need.  I talked to a girl that says an older guy shows up at Selene's performances and that they are dating, if its Dave, we will be able to find out tomorrow, she has performances on Tuesdays and Fridays, so hopefully we'll catch him with his hands in the cookie jar."  she says grinning.

"I'll just get Dexie to email Sandra, get her to call me and then we can double check on what he has been doing when Selene has had her performances, for the last couple of weeks anyway."


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 29, 2004)

Dan is grateful for the drink and buys one for Sakura so they can toast their successful foray.

"That's great.  Selene must be the singer I heard about. There's a big frat party up here on the weekend, maybe she'll be at that but I bet Dave won't be. If we want to check her out when he's not around, that might be a chance."

He shrugs and grins, knowing he's had kind of a crappy day but always too positive about things to get gloomy. He pitches his voice quietly.

"At least nobody's going to suspect me of being any sort of investigator. If I keep showing up here, well, I'm, you know, just trying to check her out. Maybe Dave gets jealous, lets something slip. I'm blown already, if they see me sneaking around they'll just get suspicious. If I'm hitting on Selene, then it'll seem more normal."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

*The Next Morning...*

_Santa Monica, CA
0815 Local Time, March 9th, 2004_

That following morning seems like a repeat of the previous morning, with Alicia reading the current issue of Maxim and laughing every few minutes.  She points out some of the funnier stuff she sees to the rest of the people in the office.  The weather is misty, and Graham’s car is not present out front.

Alicia speaks when asked on the subject, “Graham said he has an appointment with a friend, some case he is working on, he said he might be away from the office for a few days.  But he bets that you guys can handle things without him.  Oh before I forget, Dexter, a man dropped this letter off for you.  He stopped me just before I opened the place up, kind of a strange guy,” she eyes the letter suspiciously.

“But I did not open it, he said it was for you,” she finishes.  Alicia just sighs and takes a seat, and starts reading some more.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 30, 2004)

James wakes with a start, finding himself asleep at his desk when Alicia comes in.

"Nnf, this doesn't look like my place. In fact it looks suspiciously like where I work," he says with a tired smile, "Guess I fell asleep at my desk, at least I won't be late."

James stands up and brushes himself off, vainly attempting to unwrinkle the clothes he slept in. He disappears into the toilet and re-emerges with his hair wet down, fixing its previously unkempt state.

"Time for breakfast," he says, and a cup of coffee later he's back into paperwork. The document he slept on put aside until the saliva on it dries.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Santa Monica, CA
> 0815 Local Time, March 9th, 2004_
> 
> That following morning seems like a repeat of the previous morning, with Alicia reading the current issue of Maxim and laughing every few minutes. She points out some of the funnier stuff she sees to the rest of the people in the office. The weather is misty, and Graham’s car is not present out front.
> ...



Dexter takes the letter gingerly between two fingers and examines it.  "How do you mean 'strange', Alicia," he asks turning the envelope over.  "Did he say who he was?"

(OOC: is there any writing on the outside of the envelope?  Return address, or anything?  If there's nothing, Dex will go ahead and open it up.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter takes the letter gingerly between two fingers and examines it.  "How do you mean 'strange', Alicia," he asks turning the envelope over.  "Did he say who he was?"
> 
> (OOC: is there any writing on the outside of the envelope?  Return address, or anything?  If there's nothing, Dex will go ahead and open it up.)




Alicia thinks, “Uhh no names, he just said, ‘Give this to Dexter’.  He was sort of tall with shaggy hair; I was kind of scared so I just agreed.  I figured you knew him, maybe an old college buddy or something?”

The letter itself is unmarked and white.  When opened he finds a slip of paper neatly folded.  There is writing in English on one side of the paper.  The other side is blank.  The writing is in black ink and is as follows:



> Forget what you saw on that paper.
> 
> Everything you have seen; you must step away from.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimAde (Mar 30, 2004)

Dexter carefully sets the paper on his desk, his face rather pale.  He gently places his Einstein mug on one corner of the paper and a stapler on the other to hold it open then pushes back from the desk.

"Um...James?  Can you take a look at this," he asks shakily.  "We should probably avoid touching it any more than I already have."  He leans forward again and carefully re-examines the words.  

"This is pretty disjointed.  Seems to contradict itself, too," he observes.  He turns to Alicia.  "Can you give me a better description the guy who delivered this?  What color was his hair?  Was he white, black, asian?"  Dexter pauses.  Then he asks slowly with a faint note of hope in his voice, "Did he look anything like me?"

(OOC: Does Dex recognize the handwriting?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "This is pretty disjointed.  Seems to contradict itself, too," he observes.  He turns to Alicia.  "Can you give me a better description the guy who delivered this?  What color was his hair?  Was he white, black, asian?"  Dexter pauses.  Then he asks slowly with a faint note of hope in his voice, "Did he look anything like me?"
> 
> (OOC: Does Dex recognize the handwriting?)




_Dexter does indeed recognize the handwriting as that of his cousin._

Alicia pauses, "Well now that you mention it, if you grew a shaggy beard, and let your hair grow out, you guys did look similar.  But then again, all white folks seem to look alike to me," she says with a grin, "oh that reminds me of this great skit from the Chapelle Show... I mean, uhh yeah does that help?"


----------



## JimAde (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Dexter does indeed recognize the handwriting as that of his cousin._
> 
> Alicia pauses, "Well now that you mention it, if you grew a shaggy beard, and let your hair grow out, you guys did look similar. But then again, all white folks seem to look alike to me," she says with a grin, "oh that reminds me of this great skit from the Chapelle Show... I mean, uhh yeah does that help?"



"Damn it!" Dexter shouts.  He stalks across the room and takes Alicia by the upper arms.  "Think, Alicia!  Did he say anything else?  Do you remember every single word?  Are you sure 'Give this to Dexter' was all he said?  And what time did this happen?"  He is looking intently into Alicia's face.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Sakura shows up early as usual, but spends most of the mornng out in the parking lot with Danny, looking over her bike.  She misses the excitement about the letter, and comes in at the tail end of all of it.

"Guys, me and Danny got a major lead on this last night, Selene is suppoused to be dating an older-man who always shows up at her band's performances, and her group has one tonight, so I'm gonna be heading there, but I want someone there who has all the toys so we can catch him in the act and finish the case in record time." she says smugly, dropping onto Dexie's desk.

"So what where you able to find out in cyber-space about them?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Damn it!" Dexter shouts.  He stalks across the room and takes Alicia by the upper arms.  "Think, Alicia!  Did he say anything else?  Do you remember every single word?  Are you sure 'Give this to Dexter' was all he said?  And what time did this happen?"  He is looking intently into Alicia's face.




Alicia shakes Dexter off her, "Geeze take a chill pill," she says aloud before thinking, "Oh he said one other thing, but that is it, he said like read between the lines... yeah 'Read between the lines, the truth is there...' that was it.  I am sorry okay, it was wierd I was just a little scared, do you know this creep?"


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 31, 2004)

"Just gotta... tighten that up... and... if it's.... yep..."

Dan mumbles to himself as he puts the finishing touches on Sakura's bike. Should run better now.

Pleased with himself, he whistles his way up to the office front door. At the obvious tension between Dex and Alicia the whistling stops and he steps forward and almost between them, not lifting his arms or anything but definitely into intimidation range.

He likes Dexter just fine, but nobody grabs a girl like that around Dan.

"Dex. Buddy. What's going on?"


----------



## JimAde (Mar 31, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Just gotta... tighten that up... and... if it's.... yep..."
> 
> Dan mumbles to himself as he puts the finishing touches on Sakura's bike. Should run better now.
> 
> ...



"Sorry," Dexter says dazed as he backs away from Alicia and collapses into a chair.  "Sorry," he repeats, his eyes coming back into focus as he realizes Dan has entered the room.  He looks from Dan to Alicia.  "I think that guy was my cousin Myron.  I've been looking for him for months.  He just vanished one day.  Left a weird message on my machine and then nothing.  He's the reason I'm in L.A. in the first place."  Dexter gets back to his feet and returns hurriedly to his own desk.  "Read between the lines, huh?"  He turns on his desk lamp, bends the neck so the light shines straight out and holds the paper up to it.  "Myron's always gotta be so blasted cryptic," he says, animation coming back into his face.  "But at least I finally know he's alive."

(OOC:  Do Dexter and Myron have any kind of previously-used method for sending hidden messages (probably not).  If not, Dex will examine the paper under various lighting angles and conditions, looking for a hidden message.  If that fails, he'll start on chemicals and heat to try to bring it out, but not before taking numerous scans/photos of the paper.)


----------



## JimAde (Mar 31, 2004)

(OOC: I missed Shalimar's post earlier.  Sorry about that.)

Dexter is heavily engrossed in what he is doing but mumbles "Uh, James could you brief these guys on what we learned yesterday?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Sorry," Dexter says dazed as he backs away from Alicia and collapses into a chair.  "Sorry," he repeats, his eyes coming back into focus as he realizes Dan has entered the room.  He looks from Dan to Alicia.  "I think that guy was my cousin Myron.  I've been looking for him for months.  He just vanished one day.  Left a weird message on my machine and then nothing.  He's the reason I'm in L.A. in the first place."  Dexter gets back to his feet and returns hurriedly to his own desk.  "Read between the lines, huh?"  He turns on his desk lamp, bends the neck so the light shines straight out and holds the paper up to it.  "Myron's always gotta be so blasted cryptic," he says, animation coming back into his face.  "But at least I finally know he's alive."




Alicia listens, "Yeah you better be sorry," she says scornfully, "that is the last time I try and do you a favor."



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> (OOC:  Do Dexter and Myron have any kind of previously-used method for sending hidden messages (probably not).  If not, Dex will examine the paper under various lighting angles and conditions, looking for a hidden message.  If that fails, he'll start on chemicals and heat to try to bring it out, but not before taking numerous scans/photos of the paper.)




_Nope no secret code that you know of.  I will say that if you are truly at a loss for where to go, or if no one else can figure it out, then for an Action Point I can give you sudden insight.  Just in case you are totally at a loss _


----------



## JimAde (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia listens, "Yeah you better be sorry," she says scornfully, "that is the last time I try and do you a favor."



"Alicia," Dexter says looking up from the note.  "Really.  I'm sorry.  It's just that I've been so worried about Myron, and the idea that he'd just show up and not even wait to talk to me...Look, I was out of line.  Forgive me?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Nope no secret code that you know of. I will say that if you are truly at a loss for where to go, or if no one else can figure it out, then for an Action Point I can give you sudden insight. Just in case you are totally at a loss _



Dexter says to the others, "Will you guys take a look at this?" After his own examination of the paper Dexter sighs in exasperation.  "Nothing."  In frustration he turns the note upside down, then on its side.  Suddenly he stops and says, "well that's weird.  Take a look at this, guys," he says.  He pulls a notepad in front of himself and copies the first letter of each line...

F
E
A
R
N
O
T
H
I
N
G

"Hmm...well that's encouraging anyway..." 

(OOC: Let's see what the others can come up with)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Alicia," Dexter says looking up from the note.  "Really.  I'm sorry.  It's just that I've been so worried about Myron, and the idea that he'd just show up and not even wait to talk to me...Look, I was out of line.  Forgive me?"




Alicia sighs, "I guess I can forgive you, just this once Dexter since this seem to be really important.  But..." she says emphasizing the word, "I think the next time, lunch is on you." 



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter says to the others, "Will you guys take a look at this?" After his own examination of the paper Dexter sighs in exasperation.  "Nothing."  In frustration he turns the note upside down, then on its side.  Suddenly he stops and says, "well that's weird.  Take a look at this, guys," he says.  He pulls a notepad in front of himself and copies the first letter of each line...
> 
> F
> E
> ...




Alicia looks at it curiosly, "Wow that is cool, I would have never figured that out.  What do you think it means?  I mean what was Myron into?"


----------



## JimAde (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia sighs, "I guess I can forgive you, just this once Dexter since this seem to be really important. But..." she says emphasizing the word, "I think the next time, lunch is on you."



Dexter smiles with relief.  "Any time."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia looks at it curiosly, "Wow that is cool, I would have never figured that out. What do you think it means? I mean what was Myron into?"



"I'm not sure what it means.  Myron just left me a message saying he was on a 'heavy case' in L.A. and would be out of touch for a while.  Maybe a long while.  But that was over six months ago.  He obviously knows I'm here, why not just come to me if there is a problem?  And how did he find out about this anyway?  The only person we've shown the paper to is..." Dexter sits back in his chair, "Professor Wilson," he says significantly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Um...James? Can you take a look at this," he asks shakily.




_Well, at least he didn't notice that I'm wearing the same stuff I did yesterday._

James puts down his pen and walks over. He looks at it, and scratches his head.

_Hmm, thats why._




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "We should probably avoid touching it any more than I already have."





"Wise," he replies.




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Guys, me and Danny got a major lead on this last night, Selene is suppoused to be dating an older-man who always shows up at her band's performances, and her group has one tonight, so I'm gonna be heading there, but I want someone there who has all the toys so we can catch him in the act and finish the case in record time." she says smugly, dropping onto Dexie's desk.




"Latest developments suggest there may be more to it than an affair," James replies solemnly.




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Uh, James could you brief these guys on what we learned yesterday?"




He nods.

"Sure. We stopped by UCLA and dropped a copy of that scrap of paper off to Professor Wilson. Expert in languages and stuff she is," he pauses, "We were gonna go back today and check in with her, see if she knows anything about it."




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> F
> E
> A
> R
> ...




James gives an impressed 'hmph' and smiles wryly.

"As I see it, your cousin is onto something, and he doesn't seem to mind the prospect of your assistance. Something big, and probably very odd, judging by all this," he says, indicating the rest of the letter, "I have no qualms with digging deeper. This would certainly prove to be an... interesting comparison to the norm."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Alicia listens to James and Dexter and says matter of factly, "I bet it is aliens, I just bet it is.  This is all so X-Files, its like the conspiracy, I bet your cousin, Myron, has proof about the aliens!"


----------



## JimAde (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Alicia listens to James and Dexter and says matter of factly, "I bet it is aliens, I just bet it is. This is all so X-Files, its like the conspiracy, I bet your cousin, Myron, has proof about the aliens!"



Dexter looks at Alicia blankly.  The pause stretches out a bit, then he says, "You never know," in a serious, thoughtful tone.  As Alicia turns away, he casts a quick glance at James, keeping his expression carefully neutral, but with his eyebrows raised as if to say "Ooookaay..."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James gives an impressed 'hmph' and smiles wryly.
> 
> "As I see it, your cousin is onto something, and he doesn't seem to mind the prospect of your assistance. Something big, and probably very odd, judging by all this," he says, indicating the rest of the letter, "I have no qualms with digging deeper. This would certainly prove to be an... interesting comparison to the norm."





Turning back to the others, Dexter says "Sounds about right.  If Myron wanted my help he could have been a little less cryptic about it.  And what does all this cloak and dagger stuff have to do with the actual case?"

Dexter shakes his head and pulls a key out of his pocket.  He opens his top desk drawer.  "Whatever's going on, Myron's obviously spooked," he says pulling a holstered pistol from the drawer and carefully attaching it to his belt.  "Okay, so what's our next step?  Go back to Professor Wilson and see if she came up with anything?  I don't want to badger her, but I can't imagine how Myron found out what we're up to if she didn't tell him."


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 1, 2004)

Dan's been following developments almost as quickly as Dexter and Jim. He's not the fastest thinker, but he is reasonably thorough.

"Sounds like your cousin has been keeping tabs on you, but for some reason didn't want to hang around -- and hasn't tried to make contact before now. If he was afraid of something, say he was being followed, would he lead whoever it is to you like this? Why not just mail the note to you? That's way safer for both of you."

Dan considers the note. It defeats him effortlessly. It even seems to sneer at his efforts.

"Seems though, like our Selene is involved in something that people are interested in. I got approached by a cryptic weirdo myself yesterday."

He explains the whole Harvey incident and the subsequent conversation with Graham.

"So that's two weirdoes getting interested in us. Anyone wearing new aftershave?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> As Alicia turns away, he casts a quick glance at James, keeping his expression carefully neutral, but with his eyebrows raised as if to say "Ooookaay..."




James doesn't make a noise, but his expression suggests mild amusement.

_Yeah, we'll capture an alien, drug it, give it the old probe treatment then leave it on the doorstep of its spaceship. See how much they like having it done to _them_.... HAHAHAHAHA-ahem... heh._

If Alicia turns around he nods, wearing a serious expression, and pretends to seriously consider her idea.




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Okay, so what's our next step? Go back to Professor Wilson and see if she came up with anything? I don't want to badger her, but I can't imagine how Myron found out what we're up to if she didn't tell him."




"Sounds like a plan. Professor Wilson is our first concern at this point I'd say," James replies.




			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Seems though, like our Selene is involved in something that people are interested in. I got approached by a cryptic weirdo myself yesterday."
> 
> He explains the whole Harvey incident and the subsequent conversation with Graham.




James nods, but in actual thought this time.

"The picture I'm getting, is that either Selene and Dave are having an affair while Selene is under investigation for something unrelated, or, they're not actually having an affair and are meeting for some other reason which, as before, she may be under investigation for. I think we've stumbled onto someone else's case, or at least are scraping alongside it," he says, frowning slightly.




			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "So that's two weirdoes getting interested in us. Anyone wearing new aftershave?"




James sticks his nose into his shirt, bringing it out a moment later in order to shake his head.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 1, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "So that's two weirdoes getting interested in us. Anyone wearing new aftershave?"



Dexter shoots Dan a look.  "Myron's not a weirdo," he says, "just a little...odd.  Eccentric even."

"It runs in the family," he adds with a smile.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a plan. Professor Wilson is our first concern at this point I'd say," James replies.



"I'll buy that," Dexter says.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "The picture I'm getting, is that either Selene and Dave are having an affair while Selene is under investigation for something unrelated, or, they're not actually having an affair and are meeting for some other reason which, as before, she may be under investigation for. I think we've stumbled onto someone else's case, or at least are scraping alongside it," he says, frowning slightly.



"Yep, sounds like it.  Too bad Graham's not here to ask about it.  So, it seems like you guys," Dexter says with a nod toward Sakura and Dan, "are making good progress on the Selene/Dan end of things.  Why don't James and I go see Doctor Wilson again today, while you guys pursue things with the philandering husband?"

Dexter pauses and, suddenly seeming nervous but trying to be casual says, "Oh, and I suppose somebody should update our client."  He swallows audibly.  "So, uh, who should...you know...do that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

_I await to see what the players plan to do for the day _


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2004)

Sakura can't help but chuckle at Alicia's belief in Aliens, and her insistance of aliens and the occult on the case, the athletic detective believed in what she could see, could feel, could touch, no one had ever brought her an alien, or a cup of magic to her, she had never seen the devils fingerprints at a crime scene, no, the occult was for stories, not for detectives.

"I'll contact Sandra,I think she actually intimidates some of you, that and sean is such a cute baby," she says grinning, digging out Sandra's email.  Sitting at her desk, she shoots off a quick email to Sandra to have the woman call her cell-phone since she wanted it at Sandra's conveinance.

"Sandra'll call when she gets the message," she tells the others, and then looks curiously at Danny, "So you are coming with me to the club tonight, but who elses is coming?  I want some electronics toys to get it all for her if we get some proof." she say looking at Dexie.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'll contact Sandra,I think she actually intimidates some of you, that and sean is such a cute baby," she says grinning, digging out Sandra's email.



Dexter fidgets a bit, but tries to look like he doesn't notice this comment.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Sandra'll call when she gets the message," she tells the others, and then looks curiously at Danny, "So you are coming with me to the club tonight, but who elses is coming? I want some electronics toys to get it all for her if we get some proof." she say looking at Dexie.



"We should be back from seeing Professor Wilson in plenty of time," Dexter says.  "Did Graham leave the key for the equipment locker," he asks.  

(OOC: I don't have any surveillance equipment on my sheet.  Do we have access to anything that we didn't actually buy?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

_I am afraid, you guys are sort stuck with what you got, unless your willing to make a Requisition check, i.e.  working stuff into the Budget.  Let me know if you are making a Requisition Check _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'll contact Sandra,I think she actually intimidates some of you, that and sean is such a cute baby," she says grinning, digging out Sandra's email.




James shrugs, having never met the woman, he wouldn't know.




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "We should be back from seeing Professor Wilson in plenty of time," Dexter says.




At that point in time James checks the stuff he's carrying, looking to be going through a mental check list.

_Wallet... leatherman... keys... knives... gun... backpack... yep, everything's fine._

"Ready when you are," he says to Dexter, and gives a thumbs up.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _I am afraid, you guys are sort stuck with what you got, unless your willing to make a Requisition check, i.e. working stuff into the Budget. Let me know if you are making a Requisition Check _



_(OOC: I'm not quite sure what a Requisition check is or who we would make it to in Graham's absence, so...)_

"Well," Dexter says, "we need this stuff anyway.  Maybe we can pool our resources and get a decent small camcorder, then have Graham reimburse us when he gets back.  If we can't scrape together the funds for that we should at least get one of those little digital audio recorders."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> At that point in time James checks the stuff he's carrying, looking to be going through a mental check list.
> 
> _Wallet... leatherman... keys... knives... gun... backpack... yep, everything's fine._
> 
> "Ready when you are," he says to Dexter, and gives a thumbs up.



Dexter nods.  "Yep.  Sakura, can you run over to Best Buy to get the stuff, while Dan drops us off?  I'm getting pretty sick of the Big Blue Bus," he adds.

_(OOC: I am willing to Aid Another on the wealth check, but Dexter is BROKE.  Wealth bonus +1)_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2004)

OOC:  your telling me that no one has a camera, digital or a regular 35mm?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

_For future reference I posted the rules for Requisitioning Equipment in the OOC Thread _


----------



## JimAde (Apr 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC: your telling me that no one has a camera, digital or a regular 35mm?



OOC: Check the Character thread.  Dan has a cheap disposable camera and that's it.  Dex spent all his wealth on his computer and tool kits.  At least if our new gadget gets broken he can fix it 

We really should have coordinated our purchases.  I think we ALL have binoculars...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

*An Office overlooking Los Angeles…*

Seated at a wide desk, is an older man with graying dark hair, and stern, severe features.  His clothes are tailored and sharp, and his desk is neat and orderly, the office was cold and very clean, and lacked any sense of softness, everything being sharp and angular, almost deadly.

The phone rang and the man picked it up casually, bring the speaker to his mouth, ”So have you tracked down the latest scion?” the voice was deep, and coarse.

“Yes, sir,” a softer male voice replied, “I think she may be a dormant, do we proceed as planned?”

“Of course, better to get her now, then when she finally realizes what power she may have, then she would be much more dangerous,” the man replied.

“Lethal force sir?” the voice replied.

“She is a scion, we have no use for scions, they are abominations, kill her and be done with it,” the man replied calmly, “make it look like an accident, of course.”

“Understood sir,” the phone line went dead.

*A high tech office…*

“Okay, here is what we got from Harvey, looks like Selene is most likely the scion we have been tracking,” the voice was youthful and exuberant.  

The woman standing next to the young man just nodded, “Okay, so what do we know about her?”

“Nothing much, really, I did some checking on her, and nothing, but…” the young man smirked.

“But…” the woman echoed.

“Harvey says that he ran into a peculiar young man yesterday, he said he was interested in Selene, I got a cut of the video feed, Dan Kovalson.  Works for Graham Vanderwolf, you remember him, he has helped us out from time to time,” the youth replied as he clicked away at the keys.

“Is he clean?” she replied.

“As far as I can tell, he isn’t allied with the Syndicate, Project Omega, or the Brotherhood.  He is clean, well relatively I guess.  So what do you suggest, I mean if we know that Selene is a scion, Project Omega won’t be that far beyond, you know,” he replied.

“Get me in contact with Harvey, we may need to act sooner then later,” the woman replied.

“I have been trying all morning, but you know how he is, I will let you know when I get through,” the younger man replied.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2004)

Sakura mentally tally's up her recent credit card purchases and comes to the conclusion that she can pretty well cover it on her own, even without being re-imbursed, and it was certainly a tool of the trade, worth having for herself even without Graham purchasing one for the agency, not that the agency couldn't use a few for when the they were all on different cases.

"I have it covered guys, its no big deal, and this can't exactly wait for Graham to get back," she tells the others with a shrug, "I'll just hit up best buy after I talk to Sandra." she tells her co-workers.

"Dan, your gonna walk me through what you did to my bike before I take it to Best buy, right?" she asks the Viking look a like, indicating that now was as good a time as any if she was to go and get the camera and be back in time to go with him to the club.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Dan, your gonna walk me through what you did to my bike before I take it to Best buy, right?"



"Yeah, sure."

Dan leads Sakura outside and shows her (in probably more detail than she really wanted to know) how he adjusted the cams and the valve springs.

"I'm ready to go."

_OOC: He'll drive Dex and James up to the campus (getting a ride with Dan can be a bit of a hair-raising exercise, of course), find a parking spot and maybe slouch around a bit, see if Selene's anywhere about. Not that, you know, he has a thing for her or anything. No sir. Did she look like the kind of girl who liked cars?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

_Just a little FYI, they are going to UCLA... Selene goes to Pepperdine, they are not geographically close either _


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

*Best Buy*

_Sakura buys the Digital Camera (DC 14), which reduces her Wealth by 1, making it +8.  She took 10 and got a total check of 19, easily making the purchase DC._

Sakura returns back to Best Buy, and after some help from the sales associates she picks up a Sony Digital Camera.  It has all kinds of nifty wiz-bang features that frankly she does not really understand, but it looks pretty, and the pictures do look sharp at least.

As she is walking out of the Best Buy store after about thirty minutes of shopping her cell phone rings.  As she lifts it to her ears and answers she hears Sandra’s voice, “Hi, I got your message how is it going?” she sounds very nervous.

*UCLA*

Between’s Dan’s driving and the morning traffic the trio of investigators makes it over to the school in just under an hour.  But it takes about fifteen more minutes to find a suitable parking spot.  Dan decides to hang back in the car, while Dexter and  James head inside to speak with the professor.

James and Dexter head inside and make their way to her office.  Inside is a single young male, he looks like a student he glances up quizzically, “Oh, uh, hello are you looking for the professor?”


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

Sakura smiles ruefully down at the digital camera, it had cost a bit more then she thought it would, hopefully she would get reimbursed, it was more then she had wanted to spend, but thats just how it went.  She is half-way out the door of the best buy when her cell-phone rings out Ride of the Valkaries.  Slipping it from her pocket as she juggles the bag, She answers, pretty much knowing who it will be.

"Hi Sandra, nothings wrong or anything, I just figured you would want an update, that and to ask you a few questions about his schedule from the past couple weeks."  she says as she leaves the store and makes her way to her bike, being careful to see if David is around before talking more openly.

"I went to a club that Selene performs at, and they said she was dating some older guy, and that he goes to her shows on Tuesdays and Fridays, I should be able to tell you more after tonight, but can you remember what he has been doing the last couple weeks on those days?"  she asks, trying not to make the woman upset.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi Sandra, nothings wrong or anything, I just figured you would want an update, that and to ask you a few questions about his schedule from the past couple weeks."  she says as she leaves the store and makes her way to her bike, being careful to see if David is around before talking more openly.




"Okay," she replis meekly.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I went to a club that Selene performs at, and they said she was dating some older guy, and that he goes to her shows on Tuesdays and Fridays, I should be able to tell you more after tonight, but can you remember what he has been doing the last couple weeks on those days?"  she asks, trying not to make the woman upset.




"So he is seeing that bit...  I am sorry, I mean... well the past few weeks on those nights he stays late to do extra inventories and catch up on the busy season.  It isn't that bad, because I am usually home late myself, and the nanny just takes cares of Sean... is there... anything else you would like to know?" she says softly into the phone.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

"Sandra, lets not just jump to conclusions or anything, I mean, it might be just someone elese, we don't know he is cheating yet." she says comfortingly, wishing she could take the anger and pain out of Sandra's voice, she didn't deserve it, and neither did Sean.

"Even if he is cheating, your a really strong woman, you can get on without him, not many women would want to know, they would just stick their heads in the sand, that you wanted to hire us really says a lot, it says that either way, you are gonna get trougth this, you have Sean, and Sean has you, thats all you really need."  she says comfortingly, as she stows the camera in the bikes compartment and rests her stylzed Dragon helmet on her head, just waiting for the call to finish before she got going.

"Sandra I have to run, but if you think of anything else, or if you have any questions, I want you to call me, I know we don't really know each other that well, but if you need someone to talk to, I really want to help."  she says doing her best to comfort.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Inside is a single young male, he looks like a student he glances up quizzically, “Oh, uh, hello are you looking for the professor?”




"Astute observation," James says with a good-natured smile, "Doesn't look like she's in right now, where could we find her?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Astute observation," James says with a good-natured smile, "Doesn't look like she's in right now, where could we find her?"



 The aide pauses, "She has not shown up this morning, her morning class had to be cancelled, umm, maybe you could leave her a message.  Unless either one of you is named Dexter Kaufman?" he says offhandedly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2004)

James' face is hijacked by a look of concern, and he turns to look at Dexter. His expression seems to say, "It's all yours".


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Just a little FYI, they are going to UCLA... Selene goes to Pepperdine, they are not geographically close either _



_Doh! Never mind._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Even if he is cheating, your a really strong woman, you can get on without him, not many women would want to know, they would just stick their heads in the sand, that you wanted to hire us really says a lot, it says that either way, you are gonna get trougth this, you have Sean, and Sean has you, thats all you really need."  she says comfortingly, as she stows the camera in the bikes compartment and rests her stylzed Dragon helmet on her head, just waiting for the call to finish before she got going.




"Thank you, I appreciate everything you are doing for me, I can't express enough in words..." she replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Sandra I have to run, but if you think of anything else, or if you have any questions, I want you to call me, I know we don't really know each other that well, but if you need someone to talk to, I really want to help."  she says doing her best to comfort.




"Okay, thank you, bye," she replies.

As she walks to her bike, Sakura's mind is flooded with visions, its disorienting, _Selene is on stage singing... then the parking lot... and then Sakura hears heavy breathing... she is breathing fast and hard... and she's holding a pistol with a silencer... she sees Selene... and then..._

**HONK HONK**

A man in a Honda Accord continually honks his horn at Sakura, and then leans out the window, "Hey lady, you going to move or something?"  Sakura finds herelf in the middle of the driving lane in the parking lot, on her knees, sweat on her brow...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As she walks to her bike, Sakura's mind is flooded with visions, its disorienting, _Selene is on stage singing... then the parking lot... and then Sakura hears heavy breathing... she is breathing fast and hard... and she's holding a pistol with a silencer... she sees Selene... and then..._
> 
> **HONK HONK*



Sakura blinks in confusion at the rush of images she is seeing, it doesn't make any sense, how could she be seeing these things?  It didn't make any sense.  At the honking of the horn, when the images faded, she looked about dazedly, her face in her hands, sweat shining on her forehead.  She crawled out of the way of the car, and rolled over onto her back, leaning against her bike.

_I'm not going crazy am I?  I mean I actually saw Selene just now, and it looked like she was gonna get shot, like I was gonna be the one to shoot.  It can't be real, but it has to, I mean, it felt real, but I can't just go to the cops with this, I mean even dad wouldn't be able to just order a unit put on her because I think she'll be shot cause of a vision.  Besides it may not even happen, I just need to be extra careful tonight there, that and make sure Danny is armed at the club, _she thinks to herself.

She pulls herself up onto her bike and does her best to shake of the visions, at least long enough to get her back to the office.  She sort of recalled Dex talking about that weir writing, she wondered if anything else strange was happening, as she sped off bak to the office, making sure to store her gear.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The aide pauses, "She has not shown up this morning, her morning class had to be cancelled, umm, maybe you could leave her a message. Unless either one of you is named Dexter Kaufman?" he says offhandedly.





			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James' face is hijacked by a look of concern, and he turns to look at Dexter. His expression seems to say, "It's all yours".



Dexter exchanges a glance with James, then says, "I'm Dexter Kaufman.  Professor Wilson was looking into a translation for us.  She left a message?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter exchanges a glance with James, then says, "I'm Dexter Kaufman.  Professor Wilson was looking into a translation for us.  She left a message?"



 "Oh I don't know anything about a translation, but she did leave something for you.    I guess she stayed here working late last night, somthing must have gotten her attention, anyways," he reaches into the desk and pulls out an envelope, it has Dexter Kaufman on it.

He hands it to Dexter, "There you go, is there anything else I can do for you?"


----------



## JimAde (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh I don't know anything about a translation, but she did leave something for you. I guess she stayed here working late last night, somthing must have gotten her attention, anyways," he reaches into the desk and pulls out an envelope, it has Dexter Kaufman on it.
> 
> He hands it to Dexter, "There you go, is there anything else I can do for you?"



Dexter takes the envelope. _My day to get letters, I guess,_ he thinks.

"No, not really," he tells the aide. "Just ask her to give me a ring when she gets in, please. She has the number.  Did you have any questions, James?"

He opens the envelope and extracts the contents while he waits to see if James has any questions for the aide.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Dexter takes the envelope. _My day to get letters, I guess,_ he thinks.
> 
> "No, not really," he tells the aide. "Just ask her to give me a ring when she gets in, please. She has the number.  Did you have any questions, James?"
> 
> He opens the envelope and extracts the contents while he waits to see if James has any questions for the aide.




_Mr. Kaufman,

I must apologize, I did recognize those figures right off, but I was quite shocked to see them, at least in the format you showed me.  Those symbols, well that alphabet has actually formed the basis of an obsession that has lasted nearly six years, till last night.

It was six years ago, that I first found the alphabet in the mountains of the Andes, on some ruins.  I could not make heads or tails of it, so I shelved it after nothing came out of it.  But I found the script again, while in Egypt working with some Egyptologists, they were found in an unmarked tomb, and it sparked my interest once more.  Over the years I have encountered this script, but I have never been able to discern where to start, its structure is not like anything I have encountered.

But last night you handed me the keystone, the Rosetta stone as it were.  There is both a numeric and symbolic structure to this language, and someone knows how to crack that code, and transcribe the text.  I will warn you that my translation is rough at best, if not early, and the wording is cryptic, but here it is as best as I can decipher it:

Mammon, my master, feed upon my sacrifice and grant me strength.

I am not quite sure what significance this is if any, but the text looks like someone was either trying to learn how to write this alphabet or they were trying to teach someone else, either way, if you come across this script again, I would not mind looking at it for you.
_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Did you have any questions, James?"




James shakes his head.

"No other questions right now, thanks for your time though," he says to the aide, and proceeds to read over Dexter's shoulder.

_Err, maybe that theory about aliens deserves more merit than I gave it._

He raises an eyebrow, its obvious that this wasn't what he expected.

"We should get going," he says, "Whenever you're ready."


----------



## JimAde (Apr 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James shakes his head.
> 
> "No other questions right now, thanks for your time though," he says to the aide, and proceeds to read over Dexter's shoulder.
> 
> ...



"Right," Dexter says, trying to keep his face neutral.  "Have a good one," he says to the aide.  He and James head outside.  "Okay, this is definitely getting creepy," Dexter says quietly.  "Let's call Sakura and get back to the office."  As they reach the car, Dexter gets into the back seat and says to Dan, "Well, we got the translation."  He hands Dan the note from Professor Wilson.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

_I will assume tht everyone meets back up again at the office, if so, it is about 11 in the morning.  Once you are done there we can fast forward to the evening, to the college bar, and your little surveillance operation..._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _I will assume tht everyone meets back up again at the office, if so, it is about 11 in the morning. Once you are done there we can fast forward to the evening, to the college bar, and your little surveillance operation..._



Once everyone has had a chance to peruse the note, Dexter observes, "Mammon is a sort of personification of the love of wealth. In the New Testament, Jesus said you can't serve both God and Mammon. He probably meant it literally as money, but people since have personified the concept. De Plancy's '

_Dictionnaire Infernal_' said that Mammon was Hell's ambassador to England," He notes with a wry smile.

He sits at his desk and puts his feet up on it, clearly warming to the subject. "It's interesting, the word actually derives from the Latin _mammon_, whic comes from the Greek _mamOnAs._ That, in turn, from the Aramaic _mAmonA_, meaning riches, probably from Mishnaic Hebrew _mAmôn_. So the idea's been around a while," he says. "Anyway, I could see how some ill-informed lunatic would think sacrificing to Mammon would bring him wealth and power."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2004)

James sits behind his desk, twiddling his thumbs.

"Well, I'm under the distinct impression Selene is involved in some kinda cult activity," he says, "But I don't think it'll impact that much on our own case. As interesting as the other side may be, we're only trying to confirm whether David is involved with her."

He pauses for a moment.

"Then again, Dexter's cousin's message makes me think there may be a fair bit to this whole cult side of things. If we don't want to get dragged in we'd best be careful in how we approach it," he says, tugging at his shoulder holster for a moment.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 5, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Then again, Dexter's cousin's message makes me think there may be a fair bit to this whole cult side of things. If we don't want to get dragged in we'd best be careful in how we approach it," he says, tugging at his shoulder holster for a moment.



"You're right.  In fact, maybe we should go to the cops.  If any of this might be involved with the Pepperdine murders, we should probably give them what we've got."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "You're right.  In fact, maybe we should go to the cops.  If any of this might be involved with the Pepperdine murders, we should probably give them what we've got."




Alicia listens reading her Cosmopolitan magazine, and casually glances at the mention of the cops.  She shrugs, "How do we know that Selene is involved with a cult, I mean, the handwriting on the note is different from the script on it, do we even know what language this is?  Eh," she shrugs, "we don't have definitive proof that she is involved with any crazy kind of cult.  Besides from the way Sakura talks, and the way Dan gets that look in his eyes from the mentioning of her name, she sounds cute.  Cute people never join icky cults, its always the freaks..." she jokes.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 6, 2004)

"Actually, uh, that's a good point."

Dan just pretends Alicia hadn't said anything about him. It's safest.

"If there is a connection between the script and the murders, maybe we should ask Selene where she got the paper from. Could be a connection. Maybe."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2004)

Sakura has remained quite, uncharacteristically still, sitting in her seat, since she got back to the office with the Camera.  She left it on the table as she stares at the wall, lost in thought.  When Alicia mentions her name she gives a start, and looks at the others, "Wha.. oh, yea, she is pretty, Danny almost left a puddle of drool in best buy."  she says with a distracted smirk.

"This is gonna sound kind of freakish, but on the way back from best buy, I had this vision, I know...I know... visions, pretty crazy stuff, but it was off Selene, it was at her concert tonight, somebody was gonna shoot her, they had a silinced pistol pointed at her, but I couldn't see the guys face."  she says self-consciously.  "I know it was probably just a day dream, but it felt real.  I think we should go to the club tonight armed, most likely nothing'll happen, even if that cult thingy is real, but we can be ready just in case, just because we are investigating her is no reason to not help her if we can."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "This is gonna sound kind of freakish, but on the way back from best buy, I had this vision, I know...I know... visions, pretty crazy stuff, but it was off Selene, it was at her concert tonight, somebody was gonna shoot her, they had a silinced pistol pointed at her, but I couldn't see the guys face."  she says self-consciously.  "I know it was probably just a day dream, but it felt real.  I think we should go to the club tonight armed, most likely nothing'll happen, even if that cult thingy is real, but we can be ready just in case, just because we are investigating her is no reason to not help her if we can."




"Whoa... maybe you are psychic?" Alicia jokes, "but that is pretty freaky, what are you going to do, try and stop Selene from getting killed, I mean hypothetically if your vision is true... I mean... well okay I am a just a little wierded out now."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Whoa... maybe you are psychic?" Alicia jokes, "but that is pretty freaky, what are you going to do, try and stop Selene from getting killed, I mean hypothetically if your vision is true... I mean... well okay I am a just a little wierded out now."



"Its probably just a day dream brought in by all of this weird stuff going on with this case and those weird murders a the campus.  Its nothing, I just think we should be careful, there's nothing wrong with being careful Alicia."  Sakura says seriously, emphasizing the statement by slipping her gun and custom-sized holster into place over her t-shirt where it would be covered by her jacket.

"I did get a camera, but I want all of us to go, so Dexie, you get to use it since your tech boy."  she says, placing the camera onto his desk.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its probably just a day dream brought in by all of this weird stuff going on with this case and those weird murders a the campus. Its nothing, I just think we should be careful, there's nothing wrong with being careful Alicia." Sakura says seriously, emphasizing the statement by slipping her gun and custom-sized holster into place over her t-shirt where it would be covered by her jacket.
> 
> "I did get a camera, but I want all of us to go, so Dexie, you get to use it since your tech boy." she says, placing the camera onto his desk.



Dexter looks back and forth at the faces of his colleagues, trying to gauge their mood.  He looks uncertain, but says, "Sakura, you've got your head screwed on straighter than just about anybody I know.  I don't think it's nothing."  He takes the camera from his desk and starts to familiarize himself with it.  "I think Myron had it right.  This is a heavy case."  He looks down seriously for a moment, then his face brightens and he says gleefully "Hey, look, Firewire!"  He starts furiously opening drawers in his desk looking for the right cable to attach the camera to his computer.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 6, 2004)

"It's not nothing, Sakura. Something weird is going on. Something really weird."

Dan doesn't own a gun or really any weapons at all. He just rubs at his fists and hopes the Nova gets a chance to shine. Nobody really appreciates his car properly.

"Let's all go in my car. We may be wanting to leave in a hurry."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2004)

_A suppressor... nah... well, check anyway._

"Sakura, can you remeber what the gun looked like?" James asks, sounding as if the question has an important answer, "It'll help in identifying the possible killer."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2004)

"No, its not like it was really clear or anything, I don't really remember what kind of gun it was.  The guy was waiting for her backstage though."  she tells the others with an uncomfortable shrug, feeling a touch weirded out because they believe her about the vision when she isn't really sure of it yet either.

"I'm taking my bike, cause you never know, and it might be nice to have 2 vehicles."  she turns to Dexie when he exclaims, grinning at his exuberance with her new toy.  "Your gonna show me how that works you know." she tells him, "Besides we are still working for Sandra, so we are really there to catch Selene and Mr. Martin, I don't think anything will happen but we do need to be ready."


----------



## JimAde (Apr 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Your gonna show me how that works you know." she tells him, "Besides we are still working for Sandra, so we are really there to catch Selene and Mr. Martin, I don't think anything will happen but we do need to be ready."



"No problem," says Dexter.  "Smile!"  He takes a quick picture of the group, then turns in his chair to get a shot of Alicia reading her trashy magazine.  After a couple more fun snapshots, he fiddles with the camera a bit.  "Ok, here's the macro setting," he says.  Then he takes out the original slip of paper with the strange characters on it and carefully photographs it with a variety of flash (and no flash) settings.  "You never know if we might need to e-mail this or something," he observes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

_Once you are all done planning I will go ahead and move to the evening time, unless you guys have specific stuff you have planned for the day?_


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 7, 2004)

_OOC: Dan is done planning. He leads a simple life, does our Dan._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

*The Deck*
_08:20 PM local time, Santa Monica, CA_

The investigators show up for the evening entertainment at the college bar.  Several students are in attendance, and the place is much more packed then the evening before, and currently they are finishing up with some karaoke, and a trio of college girls is singing an interesting rendition of “I’m a slave…”

On the back deck several students are out smoking and conversing, and as the karaoke wins down, several members of Selene’s band are preparing the stage for the live entertainment.  The owner, a slim gentleman with a receding hairline and a ponytail takes the main stage, “Alright, well here they are for their third week performing here live at The Deck, White Divine!” he claps his hands as a spotlight shines on the makeshift stage, focusing on Selene, who wears a super miniskirt of white with her midriff exposed and a white t-shirt, that does little to hide her blue bra underneath.  She has her hair in two ponytails, and is wearing some knee high black boots, she has a tattoo of a flaming sword on her right outer thigh.

“Thanks for having us, tonight we hope to bring back a few oldies, with a song we think is ready for the masses, written by Jay on the bass,” she gestured to a grungy white male with dreads.

Selene smiles, and the music starts, a familiar riff.  White Divine breaks into a cover of Guns & Roses “Sweet Child of Mine.”  Selene’s voice is an interesting fit, for the song, its not harsh, but very moving, and she can definitely belt out the notes…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2004)

James smiles, appreciating the music.

_Well, Dave has good taste, I'll say that... Hmm, better safe than sorry, I'm going backstage._

"Tell the others I'll be backstage, just in case Sakura's vision actually happens," he tells Dan as he passes.

He locates the door to the backstage, and if there's someone keeping watch, studies them for a minute before trying to bluff his way past [Empathy & Bluff].

"Hi, I'm Jim Vance, from Flip records. Alright if I wait backstage to speak with Selene?" would be his means of getting through if required.

If there's noone guarding the door he'll just head on through. Once he's through though he'll start checking out anyone hanging around there.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> If there's noone guarding the door he'll just head on through. Once he's through though he'll start checking out anyone hanging around there.




James finds the door easy enough and backstage is a misnomer, its more of a 20 by 20 room with a door to the back street, and various pieces of equipment stacked out of the way.  There is another door to the kitchen, and a man sits in the back playing a guitar, he looks up somewhat surprised, "Oh whassup dude, you playing later tonight too?"


----------



## JimAde (Apr 7, 2004)

Dexter takes a couple of photos of Selene as the band sets up (worth doing regardless of the case) as well as the rest of the band.  He makes sure the flash is off and hopes the stage lights are sufficient.

He is also scanning the crowd for Davey-boy or Myron.

After the band starts Dexter says, "Maybe we should split up.  I'll go sit close to the door and check on the new arrivals.  Everybody got their cell phones?"

Once that's established, he finds a place to sit or stand near the entrance.  Dex is drinking no-alcohol beer (if they serve it) or just regular water with a lime.  He's also doing his best to make the drinks last, because this is the kind of place that'll charge you three bucks for a glass of water.  

Money-grubbers.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh whassup dude, you playing later tonight too?"




James glances around the room, and though slightly puzzled at there only being one other person there, composes himself to reply.

"I'm just here to organise an interview with Selene, I'm a reporter for an upcoming music magazine. It's about local music basically, and I've heard good things about Selene, so here I am," he lies, and smiles at the musician.

_God, I hope he doesn't start asking questions. Tune your guitar, man! Tune that guitar! I'm far from interesting... at least I hope I am._

"You on next?" James asks, feigning interest to get the guitarist to think about something other than his cover story.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I'm just here to organise an interview with Selene, I'm a reporter for an upcoming music magazine. It's about local music basically, and I've heard good things about Selene, so here I am," he lies, and smiles at the musician.




_James Bluff Check is a 21, the man's Sense Motive is 14, it does not affect him either way so no modifier to the roll.  He believes James for the moment._

The man looks surprised, "Whoa, really, what magazine?  So you here for just Selene or White Divine?  I mean she isn't bad, but the whole band is pretty great, a great group of guys, really.  I hope they play some of the stuff Michael wrote, its good, wait till yo hear it."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "You on next?" James asks, feigning interest to get the guitarist to think about something other than his cover story.




"Yeah, Jeff Kegan, I play it solo with my guitar, all acoustic, just natural sound man," he plays a soft sweeping song, and his fingers dance along the instrument with practiced ease. He wears a green t-shirt and loose beat up jeans with some old tennis shoes.  He is bald, and looks young, maybe early twenties...


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 7, 2004)

Dan takes his beer and makes his way towards the stage, kind of trying to keep out of anyone's way and kind of hoping Selene will see him. He's conflicted on this one.

He's definitely keeping a very careful eye out for Dave, and keeping tabs on the young lady onstage, too, checking to see where her attention gets directed.

_Spot on the crowd (take 20 if I can) and Sense Motive on Selene.

If trouble erupts (like a guy waving a gun at the stage) he's tackling Selene. Which thought puts a sheepish grin on his face as he watches her sing._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> He's definitely keeping a very careful eye out for Dave, and keeping tabs on the young lady onstage, too, checking to see where her attention gets directed.
> 
> _Spot on the crowd (take 20 if I can) and Sense Motive on Selene._




_Both Dan and Dexter spot David in the front row.  Dan's Sense Motive check is a 26!  He gets the feeling that Selene seems nervous or uncomfortable, but its only when she is singing to David, she seems more at ease when she works the rest of the crowd... speaking of which..._

David is wearing a comfortable blue buttoned up short sleeved shirt, and some slacks.  He is wearing glasses and has a pitcher of beer at his table.  He seems intent on the music, and Selene sing to him for the first part of the song.  The crowd grooves with the old school music, and just feels the guitar solos and the drum beats.  Overall White Divine is not bad, and Selene has some talent with singing and working the crowd, as she dances during the long musical riff...

But she spots Dan, and steps off the low stage and walks towards him, singing, "Where do we go... where do we go... where do we go now..." belting out the notes, locking eyes with him, making the crowd cheer... she gets inches from him before she finishes the song, and works her way back to the stage, with a wink over her shoulder...

There is a brief pause, before they start another song, "Before I'm Dead" a cover of the Kidney Thieves song by the same name.  The group definitely has some range, and the music is good if a little fast edged and harsh.

Dan does notice David giving him a look that is either surprise, or perhaps annoyance but he is not sure which.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 7, 2004)

"Gulp."

_I'm in love._

Dan just kind of sways for a second. His brain is on vacation, it seems, possibly suntanning on Antigua. He's entirely forgotten about any sort of mission or investigation or, frankly, his own name, until he catches David's eye.

His sway increases and he stumbles into a chair, dropping out sight of David but keeping himself as close to the stage as he can. The waitress is grinning at him and he signals for another beer.

_Low profile. Think low profile._

So much for that idea.

_OOC: Dan is maintaining his vigilance on Selene, and also trying to keep an eye out for his partners, trusting them to keep tabs on David. He's noting potential improvised weapons like folding chairs, empty bottles (he's Canadian, he can't waste perfectly good beer. Not even American beer), and as before, is prepared to leap onto the stage to protect Selene if anything untoward should happen._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2004)

Sakura is flitting through the crowd, from Dexie to Danny, looking out for David and keeping her eye on Selene, the fiesty PI seems to be everywhere at once, making sure that nothing is happening.  Once the show starts, she lets herself slow down, enjoying a Hard Lemonade, she pauses in her circuit, stopping by Danny, watching as Selene flirts with him.

Frowning, she told herself that her displeasure stemmed from the fact that it was unprofessional to date the mark, but she knew in her heart that it wasn't really professionalism that was angry at the singer.  Sakura reaches up and taps Dan on the shoulder.  "You know, when your following someone, its kind of a good idea not to be seen," she chides him lightly.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 8, 2004)

Dexter uses the camera's zoom to try to get some shots of David.  Since David's sitting close to the stage, he can hopefully do this while pretending to take more pictures of the band.

As Selene plays up to Dan, Dexter mutters, "Oh ho.  Here we go."  He zooms the camera in on the pair and takes as many shots as he can, grinning like a madman.



			
				Barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Dan just kind of sways for a second. His brain is on vacation, it seems, possibly suntanning on Antigua. He's entirely forgotten about any sort of mission or investigation or, frankly, his own name, until he catches David's eye.
> 
> His sway increases and he stumbles into a chair, dropping out sight of David but keeping himself as close to the stage as he can. The waitress is grinning at him and he signals for another beer.



Dexter smiles and shakes his head.  Under his breath he mumbles, "Dan my friend you are one smooth operator."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

The charade backstage teeters along. James trying to maintain a vague illusion with the musician.




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah, Jeff Kegan, I play it solo with my guitar, all acoustic, just natural sound man,"




James nods in agreement at the mention of natural sound.

"Pleasure to meet you, Jeff," he says, and offers to shake his hand, "Yeah, interviewing the whole band. So Michael writes does he? Sounds like this will be some good publicity for them in that case. Think they have potential?"

James deftly sidesteps the magazine's name and offers another distraction.

_Gotta come up with a name in case he asks again... Static? White Noise? Hmm, there's probably something better..._


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 8, 2004)

"Oh, hi, Sakura. Yeah, I, uh, I know. Yeah. Right."

Dan gets serious for a second.

"She's not happy with whatever's going on between them. This isn't just some happy fling. Something's going on."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

*James*

“Do they have potential?” Jeff replies, “sure I guess, but the way the music industry is now a days, everything is so prepackaged, you’re a hit before you even make your record it seems like.  There is no soul left in the music, why I try to keep it real, just the music, not try and let the money and glamour get in the way of the message.  Know what I mean?”

*Back out front…*

White Divine plays three more songs and then takes a break to get some drinks, and mingle.  Selene talks to David for a minute and he kisses her, it looks like he was going fro the lips, but she turns her head and it is on the cheek she smiles meekly, and then heads to the bar to get some drinks and mingle for a minute.

Selene spots Dan and walks over, a Smirnoff Ice in hand, she smiles, “Hi, Dan right?  I didn’t know you hung out here, do you go to Pepperdine?  I thought I knew everyone here,” she winked.

David glances toward Selene and Dan, and gets an angry look on his face.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back out front…*
> 
> White Divine plays three more songs and then takes a break to get some drinks, and mingle. Selene talks to David for a minute and he kisses her, it looks like he was going fro the lips, but she turns her head and it is on the cheek she smiles meekly, and then heads to the bar to get some drinks and mingle for a minute.



Dexter takes a couple of quick shots as David tries to kiss Selene.  Sandra is clearly way too good for this scumbag.


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Selene spots Dan and walks over, a Smirnoff Ice in hand, she smiles, “Hi, Dan right? I didn’t know you hung out here, do you go to Pepperdine? I thought I knew everyone here,” she winked.
> 
> David glances toward Selene and Dan, and gets an angry look on his face.



_Uh oh_, Dexter thinks. _Whatever else is going on, that is one ticked-off scumbag._ He puts the camera in the pocket of his jacket and starts moving through the crowd to a spot closer to David. Just in case.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2004)

Sakura looked quickly to Dex when she saw David trying to Kiss Selene, making sure that he was getting the pics, when she saw that he was getting them, she relaxed, felling that the case would be wrapped up in a matter of hours, she'd email the pics to Sandra, and tell Sandra what was going on, leave the decision up to her about what the nex move was, whether she wanted the P.I.s to continue following him, or now that they had her proof, just stop.

When Selene approaches Dan, she is feeling much the same as David, well, without the fact that he is cheating on Sandra part.  She slips backward into the crowd, a little bit away from the pair, trying not to be noticed.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 12, 2004)

Dan stands up and puts his back to David, keeping one eye on Dex, trusting his co-worker to let him know if the older guy tries anything.

"Uh, no, I don't. I, uh, I was in here earlier and heard about the show and uh, well I just wanted to, you know, check you out -- I mean, not, you know, check you out or anything, just, I thought..."

_It's official. I'm a moron._

"That was a really great show. You guys are really good. So, uh," Dan jerks his head backward to indicate the man presumably still standing behind them, "Isn't that the manager guy from the store? What's up with that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Dan stands up and puts his back to David, keeping one eye on Dex, trusting his co-worker to let him know if the older guy tries anything.
> 
> "Uh, no, I don't. I, uh, I was in here earlier and heard about the show and uh, well I just wanted to, you know, check you out -- I mean, not, you know, check you out or anything, just, I thought..."




Selene smiles, "I get what you mean," she says playfully, "you're a real smooth talker huh?" she jokes.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "That was a really great show. You guys are really good. So, uh," Dan jerks his head backward to indicate the man presumably still standing behind them, "Isn't that the manager guy from the store? What's up with that?"




"Thanks," she smiles genuinely, "they play great I am just filling in till they find a real lead singer, but I am having fun," she pauses glancing to David, "oh, yeah he is, its a long story.  Well not that long, just a big mistake, and now I am paying for it.  We sort of slept together, well it was once, and I was feeling so bad for him, and I was a little tipsy no excuse but whatever, I am young right?" she shakes her head.

"Yeah I am sorry, TMI, but you asked," she jokes, "now he thinks we are like together and stuff, and to be honest I just don't want to lose my job, I can use the money, helps me through school, and I get to meet interesting people," she says with a smile.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 12, 2004)

_OOC: SENSE MOTIVE! With an Action Point for sure._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Do they have potential?” Jeff replies, “sure I guess, but the way the music industry is now a days, everything is so prepackaged, you’re a hit before you even make your record it seems like. There is no soul left in the music, why I try to keep it real, just the music, not try and let the money and glamour get in the way of the message. Know what I mean?”




James nods, pulls up a chair beside the musician, starts to fit into the role he's created.

"I hear ya. There's worth in that, the satisfaction of making music for the sake of music. Not found that often these days, money making the world go round and all, its all too easy to stumble across those who see music as a means to an end," he says, getting into a philosophical mood, and failing to notice the music cease.

_Excellant, I'm established. Just gotta sit tight until things come to a close. Doesn't look like Selene's in any kind of threat anyway, so I can just hang out back here and talk music till the others are done. Jeff's an interesting guy._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> _OOC: SENSE MOTIVE! With an Action Point for sure._




_Dan rolls a total roll of 13, then an additional 4, with his Action Point.  His total roll is 17.  She seems to be on the level._

*James*

"Hell yeah, they are killing the sound, with their prefab, million record selling, constructed beats, that have no soul, just the sound.  But nothing behind it, its a sad state of affairs, but what are you going to do, start a revolution," he jokes, as he plays a soft melody on his guitar.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 13, 2004)

"Look, uh, Selene, uh, look, I maybe I can help you with that guy, you know? If he's being a problem. Or something. I..."

Dan takes a deep breath.

"Those guys are crazy if they think they need a different singer. You're the best part of the band."

_What am I doing here? Why am I talking to this girl? That sure is a short skirt._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 13, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Look, uh, Selene, uh, look, I maybe I can help you with that guy, you know? If he's being a problem. Or something. I..."
> 
> Dan takes a deep breath.
> 
> ...



[OOC: Dexter tries to position himself in a spot where he can continue to observe David without being seen in return.  If possible, he'll grab a seat to be less conspicuous.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Look, uh, Selene, uh, look, I maybe I can help you with that guy, you know? If he's being a problem. Or something. I..."
> 
> Dan takes a deep breath.




Selene smiles, "How chivalrous... that is so cute," she can't help but giggle.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Those guys are crazy if they think they need a different singer. You're the best part of the band."




She blushes, as best as her darker skin allows, "Now your just joking with me," she smiles with a blush, "but thanks Dan, you're a really sweet guy, I am glad I came over here to flirt with you," she winks, "I have to get back up on stage, but maybe we can continue this later," she finishes her drink and works her back to the stage.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Look, uh, Selene, uh, look, I maybe I can help you with that guy, you know? If he's being a problem. Or something. I..."
> 
> Dan takes a deep breath.




Selene smiles, "How chivalrous... that is so cute," she can't help but giggle.



			
				barsoomcore said:
			
		

> "Those guys are crazy if they think they need a different singer. You're the best part of the band."




She blushes, as best as her darker skin allows, "Now your just joking with me," she smiles with a blush, "but thanks Dan, you're a really sweet guy, I am glad I came over here to flirt with you," she winks, "I have to get back up on stage, but maybe we can continue this later," she finishes her drink and works her back to the stage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hell yeah, they are killing the sound, with their prefab, million record selling, constructed beats, that have no soul, just the sound. But nothing behind it, its a sad state of affairs, but what are you going to do, start a revolution," he jokes, as he plays a soft melody on his guitar.




_A musical revolution... how would it be done?_

James shrugs and smiles. Not knowing what to say anymore anymore, he sits in amiable silence and listens to Jeff tune his guitar.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _A musical revolution... how would it be done?_
> 
> James shrugs and smiles. Not knowing what to say anymore anymore, he sits in amiable silence and listens to Jeff tune his guitar.




Jeff continues to play and breaks into an off the cuff cover of "Paint it Black," with his guitar and haunting voice.  He has talent to be sure, and really seems to fill the song, as he gets into it, strumming away.

Meanwhile out front, White Divine plows through more songs, playing a variety of old rock and roll, and newer songs still popular today.  Finally finishing with two orginal works, "Black Rose," a haunting dirge, of a love lost, and how it destroys a young woman's faith in love.  The second song is much harsher, brash, and in your face, "Paradise", a stirring rock anthem, that really allows Selene to hit the high notes!

As the band finishes people cheer, and shout, and Selene and the band bows, before making their way backstage with the instruments and load up a van with their stuff.  Jeff thanks James, and then heads out front and tunes his guitar, before he starts playing some soft folksy music, all original stuff.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As the band finishes people cheer, and shout, and Selene and the band bows, before making their way backstage with the instruments and load up a van with their stuff. Jeff thanks James, and then heads out front and tunes his guitar, before he starts playing some soft folksy music, all original stuff.




_Well, playtime's over. Once they're safely packed up I can get outta here. Till then I gotta become part of the background._

James pretends to take no apparent notice of the band as they come backstage, instead seeming to focus on listening to Jeff's music. He casts sidelong glances at Selene, monitoring her condiditon, and the doors backstage, trying to be ready for anyone who might make a sudden entrance.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 14, 2004)

As White Divine finshes their set, Dexter wanders over to Sakura, making sure to keep half an eye on David in case he leaves.

"So, good band, huh?" he asks loudly.  He stands close and smiles broadly, trying to project an air of someone attempting a pickup.  He says more quietly, "James is backstage, so he'll probably follow Selene if she leaves.  Do you want me to go out back and hook up with him in case that happens?"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2004)

Sakura shakes her head, "I'll follow her, though I don't think she'll leave, she's having way too much fun with Dan." Sakura says angrily, thinking about it, she shrugs, "If you and James want to partner up, go ahead, I'll be with Dan, no problems on that I guess." she tells him.

"They are quite good though," she admits, and finishes the rest to herself, especially Selene. She threads her way through the crowd, to near the backstage area, able to jump in if she needsd to.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

_I assume Sakura meant "You and James..." when she is talking to Dexter..._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 14, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sakura shakes her head, "I'll follow her, though I don't think she'll leave, she's having way too much fun with Dan." Sakura says angrily, thinking about it, she shrugs, "If you and James want to partner up, go ahead, I'll be with Dan, no problems on that I guess." she tells him.



Dexter shrugs.  "I guess James can take care of himself.  I'll stick with Davey-boy in case he and Selene go separate ways."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "They are quite good though," she admits, and finishes the rest to herself, especially Selene. She threads her way through the crowd, to near the backstage area, able to jump in if she needsd to.




As Sakura walks away, Dex does his best to look disappointed. He shrugs philosophically and gets himself another drink. Then he wanders back toward the entrance to the bar, making sure to keep David in sight as much as possible.

[OOC: What is the building like on the outside? That is, is it free-standing or part of some kind of commercial row/block? How many storeys? If it is free-standing how far is it from its neighbors? I know I'm being paranoid, but I want to be able to cover the exits in case something bad happens. David looked pretty ticked-off  ]


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 14, 2004)

As the White Divine show wraps up, Dan keeps an eye on David, ready to interpose himself should the older man try anything. He's a little disappointed when nothing happens and the band goes backstage.

He gets up and crosses in front of the stage to head towards the main doors of the club, giving David ample chance to see him, and passing by Sakura as she goes the other way towards the backstage exit.

_If the jerk's going to try anything, I'd rather he came after me than her._

As he passes Sakura, he mutters, "Do we got what we need?"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> He gets up and crosses in front of the stage to head towards the main doors of the club, giving David ample chance to see him, and passing by Sakura as she goes the other way towards the backstage exit.
> 
> _If the jerk's going to try anything, I'd rather he came after me than her._
> 
> As he passes Sakura, he mutters, "Do we got what we need?"



"I think so, I know Dex was snapping a few pictures, and them kissing looks pretty good, especially with what she said to you about sleeping with him." she tells him, having been giving Selene and Danny her complete attention.  She frowns at the thought of Selene wanting to be close with Danny, but she pushes it off, waiting as close as she can to the exit to backstage without giving herself away, she does her best to just blend in and lean against the wall, trying to listen for anything going on back there.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 15, 2004)

_Boy, Sakura doesn't look very happy. Must be bored, hanging out in a student club. Some downtown place is probably more her scene. Tattoos and all that._

If David looks reasonably calm, Dan will wait by the exit, keeping an eye on the older man. If he looks like he's about to explode 

_OOC: Could that be ANOTHER Sense Motive check?_

Then Dan will find a reason to stay in this general area, maybe circle around behind David so as to be close in case anything happens.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2004)

_Dan rolls an 18 for his Sense Motive check, David looks angry._

Dan circles around David who is sitting drinking a beer, and seems to be waiting.  He glances around but looks satisfied, and just goes back to drinking while the musician on stage plays his music and a mellower calm mood settles on the bar.

_The college bar is actually a separate building, one story, in an L-shape.  The entrance opens to the main bar and several tables; while to the right are a few pool tables and a dart board on the far wall.  To the left is more tables and the room extends back where the raised stage is, and then the door to the backroom.  The parking lot starts out front and works its way around the right side of the building, and rear parking with a door that leads to the backstage.  There is also a door in the back that most likely leads to the kitchen and three dumpsters sit out back; one for trash, and two for recycling.  On the right side of the bar is a restaurant and on the left side is a strip mall._

James waits in the backstage, and after about fifteen minutes White Divine looks like they have packed up their van, and Selene even had time to change into black hip hugging pants and a white tank top.  She has her long hair up in a bun, with chop sticks in place, holding her hair up.  She says her goodbyes to the band and then walks out to her car and late model silver Honda Civic, to throw her bags into the car.

James gets a moment to relax as she places the bag into her car, but then hears the rumbling of another vehicle approach; he glances out and sees a black van pull around the row of cars.  It pauses and the back opens up and what looks like some spec ops soldier walks out, in a black suit with gas mask and goggles covering the face.

_James rolls a Listen check and gets a 15 for hearing the vehicle._

Selene does not see the soldier in back, as her back is turned as she rummages through her car.  James is about forty away from the soldier, and the van is about forty-five feet away.   James cannot see if the “soldier” is armed in the darkness.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2004)

_Ha! This was simple. What was I worried about?_



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> James gets a moment to relax as she places the bag into her car, but then hears the rumbling of another vehicle approach; he glances out and sees a black van pull around the row of cars. It pauses and the back opens up and what looks like some spec ops soldier walks out, in a black suit with gas mask and goggles covering the face.




"Oh fck..." James says quietly.

He gets up and hustles into the parking lot, unholstering his Beretta and trying to stay in cover behind cars.

_Suppressor? Hmm, wait till later to decide._

As James gets up close to the 'soldier' he thumbs the safety off and tries to determine whether they're armed, and if so what with.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Ha! This was simple. What was I worried about?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_James rolls a 15 for his Spot Check; the assailant has a pistol with silencer on it.  The assailant makes a Spot check and rolls a 9, to see James.  James rolls a Hide check of 14, and is so far unseen._

James hustles forward about fifteen feet ducking behind a vehicle, and sees that the ‘soldier’ has a pistol in hand with a silencer on it.  He weaves his way through the vehicles, towards Selene as the van pulls around closer to her, inevitably for a quick pickup and getaway.


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 15, 2004)

_OOC: Next time, gang, we need to have walkie-talkies or something._

Dan, seeing that David doesn't look like he's about to start spraying the place with hot lead, scopes out the place, looking for A) Selene, B) his coworkers and C) that weird Harvey guy. He's feeling pretty good right now -- they got the case wrapped up and Selene was, like, TOTALLY flirting with him. AND she's not having some affair with David, which means she doesn't have a boyfriend, which means that...


----------



## JimAde (Apr 15, 2004)

Dexter loiters by the door, waiting for Selene to come back out and join David.  After 10 or 15 minutes, when that doesn't happen, he shrugs.  _She must have slipped out the back.  Might as well go take a look._

Walking out the front door and around the right side of the building (through the parking lot) Dexter pulls out his cell phone and calls Sakura to let her know what he's doing.

[OOC: I'm trying not to use OOC knowledge, but I did consider doing this earlier.  Since it doesn't look like Dex will get any more pictures of David and Selene together, and Dan and Sakura are both here, he might as well go hook up with James.  Feel free to smack me down if you want to  ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2004)

_Dammit! Her vision was true. I have no idea what I'm getting myself into... bugger it, save the girl._

James screws the silencer onto his Beretta as he tries to keep pace with the soldier. Once its on, James pops up from his position behind a car and trains the weapon on him.

"Freeze! Drop the weapon! Now!" he growls, and readies himself to fire should the soldier try to get smart.

_I'm fubar if I just stumbled onto some kinda government black op._

James tries to identify the pistol if he can get a clear enough view of it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2004)

_*Initiative:* James 21, Selene 7, Soldier 5; Selene used an Action Point to boost her Initiative by 3._

Dexter walks outside, to hear James shout loudly, and he spots a figure in black near Selene as she pops her head up towards James, obviously aware of him, but still does not see the soldier walking up behind her, or assassin, or whatever it could be.

_Dexter is flat-footed, and unaware this round.  Consider this a surprise round._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _*Initiative:* James 21, Selene 7, Soldier 5; Selene used an Action Point to boost her Initiative by 3._
> 
> Dexter walks outside, to hear James shout loudly, and he spots a figure in black near Selene as she pops her head up towards James, obviously aware of him, but still does not see the soldier walking up behind her, or assassin, or whatever it could be.
> 
> _Dexter is flat-footed, and unaware this round. Consider this a surprise round._



"Huh?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2004)

James spots Selene.

_Grrr..._

"Selene, get down!" he yells at her, before yelling once more at the soldier, "Last chance!"

If the soldier doesn't stop and drop the weapon James will fire.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2004)

_Make sure to describe in game terms what you are doing, in this happenstance I assume you are readying an action. So I shall move to Selene._

Selene turns to James, and looks surprised, but decides to duck anyway, not quite sure what the gun-toting detective has in mind.  The Soldier turns his attention to James, and raises his pistol but James ready for the action fires first!  James lifts his pistol and fires at the soldier but his bullet goes wide!

_Selene ducks, for her surprise round action.  She now has Full Cover from both James and the Soldier. James rolls an 11 to strike and misses the soldier!  Listen Checks for the sound of the gunfight; Dan rolled a 12 and Sakura rolled a 7.  Neither can hear the fighting as of this point._

The Soldier does not flinch and takes aim and fires back at James, hitting him square in the chest right into the Undercover Vest!  The blow strikes his body, as the soldier lines up a second shot.

_The soldier rolled a 20 to strike.  He does 5 damage to James, dropping him to 9! *Round 1 Initiative:* Dexter 20, Selene 7, James 5, Soldier 5;  it is now Dexter’s turn._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2004)

Dexter runs toward Selene and the black-clad man.  As he does, he draws out his cell phone and speed-dials Sakura, holding the phone in his left hand.  

[OOC: Dex will move as far as possible toward the assailant.  I hope doing the phone thing counts as either a move or a standard action, leaving me with another move action.  

My preferences on where to end up (in order, most favored first) are:

1) Behind the assailant with him not noticing me  (unlikely I admit)
2) With James behind cover  
3) With Selene behind cover
4) By myself behind cover
5) still running in the open

Regardless, I won't sacrifice distance for cover.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2004)

_Dexter is able to dash towards James, he is now 25 feet right in front of the soldier!_

Dexter rushes across the parking lot and ends up right next to James.  He is also able to speed dial Sakura in one fluid, but not so graceful motion.  But at least he was able to pull it off without killing himself!

Selene turns her head towards the soldier that just shot James, she glares her body takes a faint glow.  She run towards the soldier in a charge sliding over the hood of a vehicle and punches him in the helmet!  In a crunching blow that sends the soldier stumbling back from the thunderous strike!

_Selene manifests Burst and then charges the Soldier.  She rolls a 27, a critical and then an 11, with an additional 4 for a total of 15.  She used an Action Point.  She does a total of 12 damage and the Soldier made his Massive Damage Threshold with a 16 and is able to stay standing!  But now Selene is engaged in melee combat!_

Selene drops into a fighting stance, her palms open, and ready to strike, she obviously has some hidden talents…


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 19, 2004)

Dan listens appreciatively to the guitar player on stage.

"This guy's pretty good."

He takes another swig of his beer. Quiet night. Job's done. Wonders when Selene's coming out from backstage.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2004)

Dexter stands staring slack-jawed at Selene.  For a moment he ignores his bleeding friend and even his own safety to whisper "Holy...Did you...?  Did you see?"  He looks down at James "Did you?  Oh! Jeez look at you.  Are you OK?"

[OOC: I think it's reasonable for Dex to lose an action outright here.  That was funky!  ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2004)

James is knocked back a step a the bullet hits his vest. A quick application of his hand to his chest indicates there's no severe bleeding, but the feeling was similiar to being hit in the chest with sledgehammer.

_Not dead yet, breath dammit._

He's having enough trouble getting his breath back as Selene causes severe damage to the soldier's helmet, and likely the head inside.

_She's in it too now, not safe to fire into hand-to-hand._




			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Holy...Did you...? Did you see?" He looks down at James "Did you? Oh! Jeez look at you. Are you OK?"




James absent-mindedly glances down at the hole in his t-shirt, then at Dexter.

"Yeah," he says breathlessly, likely intended to answer both questions.

He tosses his Beretta to Dexter before moving towards the melee, drawing a knife from behind his back as he goes. James tries to maneuver himself into a flanking position with Selene, and makes a slash at the soldier if possible.

[ooc: taking a move action to flank and draw a weapon at the same time, making an attack if possible after that.]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2004)

Sakura answers her cell-phone curiously seeing that its Dexter who is calling, and to the best of her knowledge he is in the building too, so he should have just been able to come find her if everything was ok.  When she put the phone to her ear, she did her best to listen to what was going on, on his end of the phone since he wasn't saying anything.  She listens getting more worried by the moment and by Dex's voice asking if somebody was okay, but she couldn't tell where he was, or who he was talking to.

Sakura looked around hurriedly for Danny, joining him by the clubs exit where he was watching David in case the olderman left. "There's something up with Dex, he just called my cell-phone and he sounds freaked, he's asking soeone if they are all right, but I have no clue where he is." she tells Danny, before putting the phone back up to her ear. 

"Dex, whats wrong, who is hurt, come on tell me whates going on or I am going."


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 19, 2004)

Dan tries to remember if he'd seen Dexter around at all. He looks out the front door of the club to see if there's something going on out there.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2004)

James moves around the vehicle despite the pain, and draws his knife and moves to flank the soldier.  

_James draws his knife, a move action and moves another move action.  His BAB is +0 so he can’t move and draw his weapon at the same time.  He can attack next round._

The soldier reacts by quickly lowering his pistol and trying to kick James to remove him from the fight!  He kicks James in the chest hard!  The black van peels around the corner, and the backdoor opens up, a second soldier starts to get out!

_The soldier rolls a 20 total, and does five normal damage with his kick!  James is now down to 4 hit points.  *Round 2 Initiative:* Dexter 20, Selene 7, James 5, Soldier 5; I need to know if Sakura or Dan will use Action Points on initiative._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2004)

OOC: Sakura will use an action point on her initiative if it gets her there any quicker, actually, hmm, not sure, all she needs is a roll of 2 on initiative to tie the soldiers, or a three to beat them.  If I can use it to help her get to the fight faster, then yes, but if it has no baring on how long it takes her to exit the building, and get to the others, then no.

Since Sakura does have a plus 1 to BAB, she should be able to draw as part of her move action, correct?


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 20, 2004)

_OOC: No Action Point for Dan._

If he doesn't see anything outside he'll try the back exit, bringing Sakura along with him as she tries to get Dexter to answer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2004)

James coughs and wheezes after the kick in the chest.

_Can't... breathe... again!_

The sight of a second soldier's arrival doesn't help his outlook of the situation. He takes a desperate stab at the soldier he's in combat with, managing to muster up something to improve his ability a little.

"Dexter! Nail the other one!" he squeaks loudly.

[ooc: attacking the soldier, using an action dice on attack roll. also, is it possible to use action dice on defense?]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 20, 2004)

Dexter calls out "Hey, chuckles!  Don't forget about me!"  He levels James' gun at the new arrival and fires.  Then he crouches back down behind the car.

[OOC: James threw me his gun earlier.  That's an attack (spending an action point) and a move action to take cover.  I don't believe there's any way for me to get multiple attacks, but if there is I'll take it.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2004)

_*Round 2 Initiative:* Dexter 20, Selene 7, Sakura 6, James 5, 2 Soldiers 5, Dan 4; No you cannot use an action point to boost defense only to activate some class traits and abilities, and to add to any D20 roll._

Dexter raises his pistol and fires at the second soldier, putting slug right in the soldier’s chest, but the suppressor keeps the sound to a minimum!  The Soldier’s body armor seems to absorb most of the blow, but Dexter definitely got his attention!

_Dexter rolls a 10 to strike, and adds an action dice for 4 more.  He rolls a total of 14 and hits for 3 points of damage._

Selene lashes out with a savage knife hand strike to the soldier’ throat trying to drop him, and put him out of the fight!  Her strike connects with a resounding crack as she strikes the soldier!  The soldier stumbles back and collapses to the ground, gurgling underneath his helmet.

_Selene rolls an 18 to strike including a +2 for flank.  She does a total of 7 points of lethal damage and drops the soldier.  He is now currently dying.  *Current Action Points:* Sakura 11, Dexter 9, Dan 8, and James 11.  It is now *Sakura’s* turn._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2004)

Sakura growls over the phone, letting out a stream of expletives denoting Dexter's physical and mental short comings at great length.  "Where the F@#k are you, I can't help if I don't know where you are you moron."  She says, going outside to be able to hear better over the roar of the crowded bar.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2004)

James switches the knife to his other hand as he ducks down to retrieve the dying soldier's gun. He sweeps it up and brings the other soldier into his sights, letting off a round.

_Ugh, wish they gave me paramilitary training._

[ooc: spending move action to retrieve dying soldier's gun then making an attack with it on the one still standing. will spend an action dice on the attack roll.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> James switches the knife to his other hand as he ducks down to retrieve the dying soldier's gun. He sweeps it up and brings the other soldier into his sights, letting off a round.
> 
> _Ugh, wish they gave me paramilitary training._
> 
> [ooc: spending move action to retrieve dying soldier's gun then making an attack with it on the one still standing. will spend an action dice on the attack roll.]




_James rolls a total attack of 20, with an added 5 from his action dice brings him to a total of 25.  He hits for 7 points of damage.  The soldier is still standing._

James fires the pistol and nails the second soldier right in the chest, causing him to stumble from the bullet impact.  He still standing thanks to whatever armor he may have on, but he is definitely not happy... 

The soldier lifts his pistol at Selene despite taking shots from both James and Dexter and fires!  Selene tries to duck, but the bullet pierces her shoulder, with a bloody impact.  She stumbles back from the shot, but is still standing much to the soldier's surprise.  He decides to take the better part of valor and jumps back into the vehicle, it begins to peel out of the parking lot!

_Selene takes 9 point of damage from the soldier who rolled a 22 to strike.  She rolled a 21 Fortitude save for poison, and succeded on her save.  The van is now pulling away, unless the characters hop into the vehicle they will escape... *Dan's* turn!_


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 21, 2004)

_OOC: Do I have any idea that anything's going on? Last I know, I looked out the door. Did I see this going on? Can I hear gunshots?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 21, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> _OOC: Do I have any idea that anything's going on? Last I know, I looked out the door. Did I see this going on? Can I hear gunshots?_




_LOL Yes... I apologize Dan can see the craziness that is now going on in the back, he just saw Selene get shot, and the soldier dive back into the van..._


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 22, 2004)

Holy crap. Somebody SHOT Selene?

Dan runs into the parking lot at full speed, charging at an angle to jump for the front of the van, looking to grab through the driver's side window if possible, wrench open a door, break the windshield, whatever looks like it will work.

If the van's clearly getting out of the parking lot then he's sliding across the hood of his Nova to roar off in pursuit.

"Selene! Selene, are you okay?"

If my result is below twenty I'll add an Action Point to that.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2004)

James brings the pistol up, intending to take out a tyre on the van. Once the van's gone though he attends more immediate issues.

_Gotta treat Selene's injury before mine, she's bleeding there. First and foremost though..._

After tucking the pistol behind into his belt he quickly removes his backpack and gets access to the medkit inside.

"Selene," he says, handing her something from his backpack, "Apply pressure to the wound with this, I'll look at it in a moment. Is there an exit wound?"

James checks the prone soldier's pulse, trying to find out if he can be saved.

[ooc: James tries to shoot out a tire if possible (for this he'll use another action dice), if not he unslings his backpack and goes to work preventing the soldier beside him from dying, if the soldier is already dead he gets straight to work on Selene's injury. 

If he can do all these things then he'll do them in the order written, cause once the van's gone combat is pretty much over for James.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 22, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> If the van's clearly getting out of the parking lot then he's sliding across the hood of his Nova to roar off in pursuit.
> 
> "Selene! Selene, are you okay?"




Selene smiles weakly, "Dan... what are you doing here..." she grits her teeth as the van tries to peel out of the parking lot.  Dan slides over the hood of his Nov and gets inside and guns the engine as he prepares to peel out in hot pursuit!

_It takes one move action to enter the vehicle, and a second move action to start the vehicle.  The van is at the entrance to the PCH, and is just about ready to pull out.  It is now 60 feet away from the group!  *Round 3 Initiative:* Dexter 20, Selene 7, Sakura 6, James 5, 2 Soldiers 5, Dan 4; it is now *Dexter's* turn._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 23, 2004)

"%*@$!" Dexter shouts and begins pelting toward the Nova. He runs as hard as he can, both hands pumping, one carrying James' silenced pistol, the other still holding the open cell phone. He leaps head first through an open window into the back seat of the Nova and shouts "Go, Go, Go!"

[OOC: I made some assumptions here, obviously.]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2004)

Sakura does not even bother to draw her pistol, no point in it, whoever it was was leaving, so it didn't matter, she knew that she should just make sure that Selene and James were all right.  "Danny, Dex , get back here, you can't just go having a car chase and shooting up the streets, your not cops damn it.  This was self Defense, go after them, and your breaking the law." the ex-cop shouts at the car.

She runs for James and Selene, seeing whether or not the two are actually alright or whether she needs to call an ambulance.

(Double Move to join Selene and James)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Dexter is able to jump into the backseat, like a true action hero, although with less style and panache but he at least does not hurt himself or anyone else in the process.  He is now laying on the backseat of Dan’s Nova.

_Dexter uses a Move action to get to Dan’s Nova, and then another Move Action to get inside the vehicle._

Selene leans against an SUV and just clutches at her wound, still conscious but trying not to move her arm as Sakura comes running up towards the group.  She is silent and winces in pain.  

Meanwhile James takes careful aim and fires at the left rear tire, striking it!  The tire rips open, as the van starts to swerve.  After taking his shot he tends to the soldier.  He pulls out his medical kit and quickly sets to work on the soldier’s injuries, and thankfully stabilizing the worst of them.

_James rolls a 21 to strike, which includes an action dice roll of 6.  He does 7 points of damage to the tire.  He rolls a 23 to Stabilize the soldier.  The Soldier is now stabilized._

The Van peels out into the street trying to do a hard turn with the busted tire, but instead just slides out onto PCH.  Another vehicle, a gray sedan pulls up to  hard stop, and misses colliding with the van by just a foot, as the driver honks the horn furiously.  The driver of the van seems to have evaded collision by the skin of his teeth of as well.

_The driver makes a stunt check for a Hard Turn and rolls a 17, a failure because of the modifier for a busted tire.  He makes his control roll a 22, and the sedan driver got a 20 to pull a hard stop!  No one at the moment is currently hurt! It is now *Dan’s* turn!_

The van currently is sliding into the far lane, its front pointed to the right, as it tried to make hard turn with the traffic but is now in the far lane, nearly facing the traffic!


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 23, 2004)

"Gotcha!"

With a quick look in both directions, Dan guns the big straight-6 and the Nova roars across the parking lot, weaving past the gray sedan to come to a stop right across in front of the van.

_OOC: If I'm picturing this right, I can pretty much go in a straight line across the parking lot, cross the highway and be in front of the van without having to do anything particularily difficult. I want to be crosswise to the van, so that its front is pointing towards the side of the Nova (the Nova is the crossbar of the "T"). If I've misunderstood the situation, I'll make whatever manuver is necessary to get into that sort of position (if I need to make a Hard Turn past the sedan or whatever)._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

A nasty smile still resides on James' face from when he shot out the van's tire.

_Soldier's good for the moment. Selene needs attention._

"Sit down so I can get a better look at you," James tells Selene, and helps her down, "Fight like a demon, you do. And why do you think that is?"

He chuckles as he goes about patching her up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

_Dan rolls an 18 and guns it across the parking lot, and swerves effortlessly to rest in front of the van.  He cuts them off with ease!_

The Nova bursts through the parking lot squealing the tires and roaring to life as it races across the median of the road cuts off the black van.  He stops in front of the van cutting it off, as other vehicles swerve to a stop, including several police vehicles!

_Out of Combat_

James is able to get a good luck at Selene and finds that the bullet passed right through the shoulder cleanly, barely chipping her bones.  She got lucky, real lucky.  She winces as he checks her over, “Daddy told me that a girl has to know how to defend herself,” she shrugs which causes her more pain.

The police handle soldiers and round up the private detectives.  The paramedics give Selene the once over, and apply some more care for the girl, before they bring her to sit with the rest of the crew.  The soldiers are being carted away, and the one that James tended to is being rushed to the hospital.

The cops watch the private detectives as a slim handsome man approaches.  His face is chiseled and somewhat rugged, yet flawless and his dark eyes are intense.  He wears a long coat over a business suit, as he approaches his light hair flutters over his shoulders as he stands to address the detectives.

_Sakura recognizes the detective, Profession Check of 16, at least from his description and what she has heard of him to be Detective Rose, one of the best officers in the force.  Dedicated, if a little intense, he gets the job done, and has a decorated career._

Detective Rose folds his arms across his chest, “Good evening, my name is Detective Rose, I am sorry to get you all gathered up like this, but you caused quite the ruckus.  Property damage, nearly caused a several car pile up, and one man who is on his way to the hospital.  If I am to understand your early statements these assailants attacked first, am I correct?”


----------



## JimAde (Apr 23, 2004)

[OOC: Since I was lying on the back seat of the Nova when the cop cars pulled up (presumably with sirens going) I'd like to do something.  If at all possible I want to take the silencer off James' gun and hide it in the car.  I'll just jam it down between the seat cushion and back.  I'm hoping the cops won't search the cars too thoroughly and when I produce not one but two guns they'll be satisfied I'm not hiding anything  ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: Since I was lying on the back seat of the Nova when the cop cars pulled up (presumably with sirens going) I'd like to do something.  If at all possible I want to take the silencer off James' gun and hide it in the car.  I'll just jam it down between the seat cushion and back.  I'm hoping the cops won't search the cars too thoroughly and when I produce not one but two guns they'll be satisfied I'm not hiding anything  ]



_Noted.

As an aside, the cops did were not responding to you guys, they were just in the area, and they pulled up after Dan pulled his stunt; about 15 minutes has passed between the cop arriving and you guys getting questioned by Detective Rose, hopefully that clears up any confusion._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2004)

Sakure spends the time as her friends are being checked over by the paramedics, hovering around them, feeling anxious about the fact that Danny's pursuit was not in the slightest bit legal, and also feeling anxious about whether the others were going to be ok.  Not to mention the fact tha her vision of someone shooting at Selene had come to pass.

Still feeling somewhat on an adrenaline high, she looks around to see if David is trying to get close to Selene, or even looking for her.  She gives a small sigh and then stands next to James and Detective Rose, who she knew, or at least knew about by way of her father and brother.  "Good evening Detective, I'm pleased to meet you I have heard a lot from my father, but I wish it were under better circumstances." she tells him.

When asked, whether or not the soldiers had instigated, Sakura nods, and slips her jacket off in an attempt to be comfortable, knowing that the questioning could get quite long.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When asked, whether or not the soldiers had instigated, Sakura nods, and slips her jacket off in an attempt to be comfortable, knowing that the questioning could get quite long.



Dexter nods as well, sitting on the fender of a convenient cop car.  "That's right.  What's the deal with those guys, anyway?  They look like they're going to a Halloween party as the A-Team or something."


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 23, 2004)

Dan fusses over Selene, making sure his coat is draped gingerly over her shoulders, and trying to prevent her from doing anything crazy like standing up. He's pretty content to let the others handle the questions. Like Sakura, he's keeping an eye out for David, but he's pretty concerned about Selene. He feels terrible that she got hurt the second she was out of his sight -- obviously it was HIS fault.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 24, 2004)

_Sht, didn't want any cops involved... Hope Dexter keeps my suppressor out of sight... and that they don't get a good look at my gun either..._




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Good evening, my name is Detective Rose, I am sorry to get you all gathered up like this, but you caused quite the ruckus. Property damage, nearly caused a several car pile up, and one man who is on his way to the hospital. If I am to understand your early statements these assailants attacked first, am I correct?”




"Yeah, I noticed the unmarked van pull into the car park, and when a guy dressed all military-like jumped out I figured I'd better check it out," James explains, "When I got close I noticed he was carrying a weapon. I drew my own and told him to drop his, then he instigated the fight."

He casts a glance towards Selene, keeping track of her condition.

_Pretty girl, no wonder Dan's interested... But what's the deal with her?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Still feeling somewhat on an adrenaline high, she looks around to see if David is trying to get close to Selene, or even looking for her.  She gives a small sigh and then stands next to James and Detective Rose, who she knew, or at least knew about by way of her father and brother.  "Good evening Detective, I'm pleased to meet you I have heard a lot from my father, but I wish it were under better circumstances." she tells him.




Detective Rose nods to Sakura, “I thought your name looked familiar,” he says in response, “it’s a pleasure to meet you, your father had high hopes for you in the force, I have to say looking over your performance over the academy I was intrigued as well.”

He turns to Dexter, “We will find out who they are, Mr. Kaufman I think you should worry more about yourselves, I understand defending oneself, but from what my officers have catalogued some of you were packing some serious _heat_.  It looks like you were expecting trouble…”

“That isn’t including nearly causing a pileup on the PCH,” he says with a turn to Dan, “I can understand the reasoning, but there is a point where self-defense becomes vigilantism.  Despite if the cause was noble or not, there are lines that should not be crossed, unless you are prepared to face the consequences,” the detective continues.

“All in all, this whole situation is a mess, I am going to need-”

“Excuse me Detective Rose,” a tall man in a dark trench coat with shaggy dark hair approaches, “Detective Harvey Angstrom of Department 7, I am going to have to take these individual into custody.  This case now falls under Department 7 jurisdiction.”

“What?” Detective Rose scowls, glaring at Harvey, “I don’t think so.”

Harvey produces a form, “You can think whatever you want; these good folks are released into my custody as of now.”  He then speaks into radio on the inside of his jacket, “This is Harvey, meet you at the homestead in 15 minutes.”

Harvey smirks to Dan, “Nice set of wheels there.  Do you think you can follow me without breaking the law?”

Detective Rose does not look happy as he looks over the form, but says nothing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He turns to Dexter, “We will find out who they are, Mr. Kaufman I think you should worry more about yourselves, I understand defending oneself, but from what my officers have catalogued some of you were packing some serious heat. It looks like you were expecting trouble…”




James can't help a twitch in the corner of his mouth, as though he were about to smirk.




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “What?” Detective Rose scowls, glaring at Harvey, “I don’t think so.”
> 
> Detective Rose does not look happy as he looks over the form, but says nothing.




_Heh, the Federal Police were the same way whenever we took a case from them._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2004)

"I guess somethings just aren't meant to happen Detective," she says, sounding somewhat wistful about it.  At his comment about carrying a lot of weaponry, Sakura jumps in again. "I always go armed after dark, some guys don't like hearing no, I have a concealed carry permit for just that reason." she tells the Detective, hoping to explain away the fact that 3 of the 4 detectives were armed, as just being prepared.

"He is 100 percent right Dan, not sure what you were thinking though, you heart was in the right place, you just need to think it out more..." she says, trailing off when Detective Rose has his case pulled from under him by Department 7.  She watches the interchange, and cannot help but feel some sympathy for Rose.

"If I ride my bike, then Selene can ride with you guys in the car, and we should all get there in one trip." she tells Dan and the others when it looks like they are going to be going for a ride.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "If I ride my bike, then Selene can ride with you guys in the car, and we should all get there in one trip." she tells Dan and the others when it looks like they are going to be going for a ride.



Dexter has been silent up to this point but now jumps in with "Sounds good to me.  But don't James and Selene need to see a doctor or something?"


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan has been staring at Detective Harvey since he arrived, not really acknowledging anyone's comments on his driving. When Dex mentions the need for medical attention he perks up, checking Selene's injury again.

"Yeah, we can swing by an emergency ward, can't we? If there's one on the way to uh, wherever we're going. Detective."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Dan has been staring at Detective Harvey since he arrived, not really acknowledging anyone's comments on his driving. When Dex mentions the need for medical attention he perks up, checking Selene's injury again.
> 
> "Yeah, we can swing by an emergency ward, can't we? If there's one on the way to uh, wherever we're going. Detective."



 "Miss Brown will be fine, we can handle her injuries," Harvey replies, "Now we best get going, I told the boys back home that we would be there in fifteen minutes.  Don't worry about the injuries, well not too much," he grins.

He nods to Sakura, "That sounds fine," he walks back to a dark colored sedan and gets inside, the window rolls down, "Follow me..."

Selene smiles to Dan, "Thanks," she gives him a kiss on the cheek.

_Cue the credits people... each character recieves 2100 XP, for the adventure  make adjustments, i.e. leveling up, as needed and we will pick up the next Episode with the Detectives at the Department 7 compound.  I hope everyone is having fun._


----------



## barsoomcore (Apr 26, 2004)

_I got a smooch, of course I'm having fun!_


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

An absolute blast.  Thanks for running it.  Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 27, 2004)

James looked out the window while Dan's car followed Harvey's. Though the situation was quite odd, he had to admit he was having fun.

[ooc: This is good stuff! Tokiwong, to think you were worried about your new game 'imploding' in the beginning, I think you've proven there's no need to worry over anything like that. ]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

"Hey, James," Dexter says from the back seat.  "Got something for you."  He carefully hands James the silencer he has extricated from the seat, covering it with his hand as much as possible.


----------

